# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Форумчане из ТЮМЕНИ и окрестностей.

## Марья

Дорогие земляки! Тюменцы, курганцы, тоболяки, ишимцы, ялуторовцы, заводоуковцы!!! В общем все, кто живет в самой Тюмени и в непосредственной ее близости. Давайте время от времени собираться здесь, в этой теме для того, чтобы обсуждать наши местечковые проблемы нашей трудной работы. ОСОБЕННОЕ обращение к геологам. Здесь то уж точно вас никто не попросит делиться материалом, но зато может попросить поделиться опытом работы в том или ином зале Тюмени и ее окрестностей. Так что выходите, присоединяйтесь к нам! Танюшка Ульянова, слышишь меня? Светлана из Тобольска?
    Друзья, давайте мы с вами попробуем выяснить - сможем ли мы, будучи конкурентами друг другу, быть еще и друзьями и не просто друзьями, а поддержкой и помощью друг другу. Можем здесь, на нашем любимом форуме разработать правила этикета для ведущих-форумчан-земляков. Давайте эти правила обсудим и вполне может оказаться, что эти правила не будут мешать и ограничивать, а будут только помогать.
    Кроме сотрудничества есть еще масса интересных вещей, которые лично мне бы хотелось обсудить, но всему форуму они не интересны, они касаются только Тюмени. Вот, например, первая - почему никто из ведущих не пишется на Вдвоеме? ведь это реальная возможность себя рекламировать, не прилагая никаких усилий для этого.
    А также можно делиться заказами, реквизитом, жаловаться на неудачи и хвалиться победами....
    В общем, много чего можно обсуждать....Если согласны - то начнем перекличку? 

я - Марина Морозова. Живу в Тюмени, в 3-м микрорайоне, на 30лет Победы (около пермяковского моста). Если все будет нормально, 1 августа отметим мое 10-летие в профессии. Веду все, кроме детских ДР.

----------


## Ларико

*Маринушка*, полностью поддерживаю и голосую двумя руками! Давайте здесь собираться и не только здесь, но и в реале можно.
      Я - Лариса. Живу тоже в третьем микрорайоне (район ГОМ-1). Проводить готова все. Но ни разу не проводила выпускные (страшновато) и не буду проводить детские праздники. Просто не хочу:smile:
Рада буду рассказать о том, о сем.
     Про ВДВОЕМ.ком могу только сказать, что "не пустили" дважды меня туда. Потом не стала пытаться, читала все как гость, но не писала ни разу. Моя невеста там отчиталась про свою свадьбу, так ее посты удалили потому что подумали, что это реклама ведущей и музыканта! Она рыдала мне в трубку! Зачем нервы портить, но на форуме есть много интересного и познавательного, действительно. Там можно узнать мнение будущих невест и отчеты бывалых. Минусы и плюсы. Очень даже нужная информация. Администраторы обещали там создать отдельную ветку для работников свадебной индустрии, чтобы туда попасть, нужно платить тысячу в месяц. Но с тех пор, как я на этом форуме, честно говоря, туда не заглядывала, не знаю, появилась там эта ветка или нет.
       Давайте общаться, земляки!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Привет, земляки! Тему поддерживаю полность. Я живу в Абатском районе, с. Болдырево. Очень рада буду общаться с вами здесь и не только, я часто бываю в Тюмени (то фестивали, то курсы, то сессии, да и дочь поступает летом в ТГАИиК). По специальности режиссер, по призванию - хореограф, по должности - директор СДК. У нас в районе ведущих всего двое (которые востребованы постоянно: я и еще одна женщина). С мужем работаем в паре, он музыкант. Заказов очень много, особенно летом, ведем юбилеи, свадьбы, выпускные, корпоратив. Обслуживаем не только Аб.район, работали в Викулово, Ишиме, Казанке, Омске. Очень рада буду знакомству и общению! :Aga:  А что такое "ВДВОЕМ"?:eek:

----------


## shoymama

Девочки, внимание! Если интересно, посмотрите: *"Коллеги! 5 мая в Омске состоится презентация Международного клуба "Тамада плюс" в Омске."* 
Проводит член клуба "Тамада плюс" Виталий Доля.
связь:  http://www.pr-contact.ru/.

----------


## Марья

*shoymama*,
ёпрст...у меня 5-го мая юбилей...:frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> А что такое "ВДВОЕМ"


Оля, это свадебный тюменский свадебный портал Вдвоем.ком.ру...только латиницей набери

----------


## shoymama

Марин,в скайп написала

----------


## о-ля-ля

Ещё один представитель г. Тюмени. -Ольга. живу в одном "кусту" с Мариной -700 метров, Ларисой-200 метров, (расстояния указаны на глаз). Всегда готова к встречам!

----------


## Марья

> Ещё один представитель г. Тюмени. -Ольга. живу в одном "кусту" с Мариной -700 метров, Ларисой-200 метров, (расстояния указаны на глаз). Всегда готова к встречам!


Оль, у меня глазомер не работает - я по часам сужу. До спортзала мне 15 минут, но ведь там еще светофор через Широтную...так что минут 10 быстрым шагом. До Ларисы добиралась укружными путями, а если по Ткацкому топать, то минут 5-7... Так что встречаться нам сам Бог велел...Может на на праздники договоримся? 




> Про ВДВОЕМ.ком могу только сказать, что "не пустили" дважды меня туда. Потом не стала пытаться, читала все как гость, но не писала ни разу. Моя невеста там отчиталась про свою свадьбу, так ее посты удалили потому что подумали, что это реклама ведущей и музыканта! Она рыдала мне в трубку! Зачем нервы портить, но на форуме есть много интересного и познавательного, действительно. Там можно узнать мнение будущих невест и отчеты бывалых. Минусы и плюсы. Очень даже нужная информация. Администраторы обещали там создать отдельную ветку для работников свадебной индустрии, чтобы туда попасть, нужно платить тысячу в месяц. Но с тех пор, как я на этом форуме, честно говоря, туда не заглядывала, не знаю, появилась там эта ветка или нет.


Расскажу как складывались мои взаимоотношения с Вдвоемом. Я там зарегистрировалась, но первое время сидела как мышь под веником, не высовывалась....Первым делом прочитала "Черный список" - так жутко было, а вдруг себя там увижу? Не увидела, вздохнула, пошла читать белый список - там тоже себя не нашла, тут уже обидно немножко стало.. :wink: Решила сказать первое "мяу", даже не помню по поводу чего - вроде по поводу костюмов. На меня сразу набросилась одна из невест - типа отстой, гадость и т.д. Я ей очень деликатно так ответила и снова замолчала наверно на месяц...сама же следила за темой про ведущих. Однажды в час ночи я решила сказать второе "мяу", а в автоподписи написала адрес своего сайта. Утром в 9 часов утра захожу, а у меня в личке 6 сообщений от невест с восторгами по поводу сайта и с вопросами - как можно встретиться... Захожу в тему ведущих, а там на целую страницу опять восторги. Я начинаю писать благодыры, а не тут то было - меня забанили. И все похвалюшки из темы удалили. После обеда приходит в личку сообщение, что я нарушила правила форума, разместив рекламную информацию. Я пишу, вежливо извиняюсь, мне тут же перезванивает девушка и очень вежливо сообщает, что стоимость автоподписи на 3 месяца 2700руб. Думаю, ладно, не такие уж огромные деньги, заплачу.... А тут лето, и без Вдвоема работа поперла, я так и не собралась. Но! Из тех 6 сообщений в личку два заказа я все-таки взяла и потом они отписались с похвалюшками в белом списке. И вот тут мне объяснили, Ларис, что похвалюшки принимаются только от тех невест, кто постоянно пишется на форуме, а не от тех, кто зарегился только для того, чтобы кого-то прорекламировать. И та девочка, которая сначала меня в штыки приняла, оставила потом отзыв, что посмотрела и фотки моих костюмов и что в такие костюмы она сама нарядиться не прочь.
Короче, дойти и заплатить за автоподпись я так и не собралась, но сейчас просто изредка там пишусь и мои разглагольствования тоже приносят пользу - невесты пишут в личку, типа им так понравилось - как я рассуждаю по поводу такой-то проблемы и поэтому они хотели бы со мной познакомиться. В последнее время в теме про ведущих часто возникают вопросы почему, кроме меня и Сибирского мелафона никто не пишется больше из ведущих? А по поводу отдельной ветки для ведущих - нафига она тебе нужна? Да еще и платить за нее? друг с другом можно и здесь общаться, а на вдвоеме реальный шанс, чтобы заказчики про тебя были наслышаны...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
ааа...еще забыла...раз в год, осенью Вдвоем устраивает вечеринку для всех участников форума, где ведущим представляется возможность как-то кратко о себе заявить - что-то провести, рассказать о себе... Мне прошлой осенью звонили, приглашали, но у меня этот день был занят и я не смогла туда попасть

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

Девочки, здраствуйте! Я из Заводоуковска. Тамадю сама недавно, а до этого 13 лет только пела. Теперь провожу все кроме детских праздников.Рада познакомиться со всеми вами.

----------


## Ларико

Марина, на ВДВОЕМЕ я как и ты. Пока сижу и читаю, особенно черный и белый список ведущих:rolleyes::biggrin:. И "мяу" пока не говорю. Но то, что я там размещусь, это факт. Только вопрос "когда", но думаю, что скоро. Не нравится мне там одна личность, а когда какое-то отторжение идет, как-то не то, короче, пока не решилась. Но ты абсолютно права, что все это там очень действенно. Но вот такая я трусиха:biggrin:, хотя нам с тобой туда надо съездить, Наташа сказала, что ждет.

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Может на на праздники договоримся?


не вопрос.
 р


> взаимоотношения с Вдвоемом.


набрала слово Вдвоём в поиске - выдаёт группу "Чай вдвоём" Хлебникову и Вдвоём в США, но то о чём вы с Ларисой говорите не нашла. Хде это?

----------


## Марья

*о-ля-ля*,
http://www.vdvoem.com/forum/

----------


## Мишкина

Девчонки! Принимаете в свою компанию? Я хЭть  не из Тюмени, но где-то не так далеко от вас... Может когда и познакомимся в реале? 
Пока знаю только Марину... :Ok: вот такая девчонка!!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Мишкина*,

А где отчёт о свадьбе, проведённой в Тюмени? На новый уровень перешла и не хвастаешь? А я тут от любопытства уже помираю!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Масяня*,
Света, я её тоже пытала... Молчит... :frown: Зазналась, Мишкина, наверное...:biggrin:

----------


## KainskCherry

Да ну,девочки,чтоб такой Наш человек и зазнался?Она просто скромнаяяяяя,ну очень,а то лавровыми листьями закидаем,коньяком зальем,это ж сложно!!
Тема классная,но куда мне приткнуться,вот зашла сюда и безобразничаю :Ok: Вчера у мужа клиенты были,столько нового о ведущих наших узнала,одна из них пасется на нашем форуме,судя по работе.А я,щас скромно так тру ножкой,оказывается аж на 500 рублей-дороже всех,прям смешно,я в нашем городке-самая дорогая ведущая!:biggrin:Желаю вашей теме процветания,благоухания и творческих узбеков,ой успехов!!!! :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Зазналась, Мишкина, наверное..


Ин, не зазналась она - дети оба болеют. Я вчера ее в первый раз за неделю в аське поймала. Напишет, куда денется? :wink:

----------


## Мишкина

Застыдили ... прям сил нет терпеть... 
Девчонки! Как вам объяснить... да вроде бы и не очень-то скромная я, но не люблю почему-то рассказывать... приучила меня "деревня" язык за зубами  держать :biggrin: Разные ситуЕвины на банкетах бывают, иногда люди даже сами просят, чтоб слухи не ходили... И ведущие у нас есть такие, что все про всех после праздников рассказывают направо и налево... так их и не приглашают почти...
А у нас с мужем это ЗАКОН - спрашивают люди, как свадьба прошла??? Хорошо! - ответ - вот и все...
Да и про себя говорить, себя хвалить не научилась (учусь, вы меня учите, Марина...) Мама всегда говорила, про себя молчи - пусть люди говорят...
Это так, к слову, просто, чтоб вы меня поняли...

Про свадьбу щас напечатаю.... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 час 47 минут*
Свадьба
Ресторан Урарту г.Тюмень 24 апреля

Молодожены – Екатерина- студентка, молоденькая, миленькая, добрейшей души человечек и Евгений, очень симпатичный, сдержанный, но такой… настоящий…. В милиции служит
Мы сразу нашли общий язык, до свадьбы еще…с Катюшей… а с Женей как-то непонятно все было, но… во время банкета, он и подыграл мне когда нужно было, и Лебединского так спел, все в осадке были…с Катюши глаз не спускал…еще раз скажу НАСТОЯЩИЙ
Вобщем, молодоженами я очень довольна…
Встреча
Воздушные шары – сердца красные у каждого гостя, пневмохлопушки две с голубями, два ангелочка с корзинками осыпали путь лепестками роз…
Красивый зал, оформление, шикарные столы, музыканты местные… страшновато было, но мы как-то быстро сориентировались. Несколько песен спела сама, принимали хорошо, после каждой песни аплодировали, приятно, черт побери! Многие подходили, говорили, как хорошо вы поете, один мужчина подошел, сказал, я когда услышал, как вы поете «Просто подари» Киркорова (вроде б мужская песня???) послушал и сказал жене – снова хочу свою свадьбу!!! А начальник отдела милиции, где Женя работает, вообще меня засмущал, при всех почти мужчинах, они внизу курили, а я мимо шла, остановил меня, поцеловал руку, и сказал – вы замечательная ведущая и прекрасная певица, эти два качества сочетаются оч редко, но это вы! Я эти слова наизусть запомнила (шок такой!) и кроме как сказать тихо спасибо, ничего не могла…
Шуточное начало 
Представила жениха и невесту их родителей, свидетелей, себя тож не забыла…всех, кто работал…
Провела знакомство с гостями из разных городов
Застольные развлекушки, тосты, призы повручала, перерывчик..
В паузах должны были музыканты работать, но они все время долго собирались хоть им и заранее все говорилось, НО ЕСЛИ Б НЕ МОЙ МИША… не знаю… такие б были ДЫРЫ…в очередной раз убедилась, какой он у меня молодец и куда я без него!!!
Притча про ласточку для родителей
Танец с папой
Танец жениха и невесты
Им очень понравился наш дым и хлопушки, мне они самой очень нравятся, наполнитель сердечки красные и еще фольга тоже красная – красота такая…
А на танец молодых мы две песни смиксовали – я обычно молодых прошу выбрать песню, под которую они хотели б танцевать, чтоб это была их песня… А они говорят мне, нам очень нравится песня «Все для тебя», но она не для танца… вы сами выберете какую-нибудь… Вот мы и выбрали одну медленную с которой начался танец, а потом эту включили, как постановочный танец получился…
Очень красиво молодые говорили слова благодарности для своих родителей, я их просила подготовиться, так они как порядочные ученики, выучили все – невеста – притчу, а жених – стихи…
Конверты собрали в коробку в форме сердца – большая такая и красивая очень (сама выбирала для них) и вручили жениху и невесте по марш и клятву!
Конкурсы у меня были форумские все, такшта описывать не буду…
В конце делала Масянечкин очаг, слова  конечно переделала, подсвечник очень красивый купила, со стеклянными сердцами, висюльками и камушками… красота… Спасибо в очередной раз, Светик!
Все было очень культурно, как-то по доброму, короче ТО, ЧТО НАДО
И еще… эт я у Мани учусь.. учусь наблюдать за всеми… чувствовать их…понимать…и знаете, скажу я вам -  это очень мне нравится…А в конце, опять же по Маниному рецепту делаю анализ свадьбы… Пробовала уже несколько раз – бьет в десятку!

Спасибо вам, роднули, что за меня переживаете, интересуетесь, так хорошо, что есть вы у меня! Кому бы я еще вот ЭТО рассказала?????????  А вы, я знаю ТОЧНО, меня поймете, ….а если и не поймете, то спросите:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 час 51 минуту*
Самое главное, наиглавнейшее из главных!!!! Чуть-чуть не забыла....
Без Марининой подачи, инструкций, рекомендаций, помощи, поддержки и все-всего-всего-всего..... НИЧЕГО бы этого не было.... Люблю тебя! :Oj:

----------


## KainskCherry

Без Марининой подачи, инструкций, рекомендаций, помощи, поддержки и все-всего-всего-всего..... НИЧЕГО бы этого не было.... Люблю тебя!
Мишкина,дорогая,она ж скромная такая,похвалу не любит сильную,но я по секрету тебе скажу,чтоб никто не видел-Я ее тоже сильно люблю,Учительницу нашу с тобой!!!!Марья,это чувства,хоть отстреливай нас! :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

> Мишкина,дорогая,она ж скромная такая,похвалу не любит сильную,но я по секрету тебе скажу,чтоб никто не видел-Я ее тоже сильно люблю,Учительницу нашу с тобой!!!!Марья,это чувства,хоть отстреливай нас!


Вишенка, еще раз и в глаз!!! Сколько можно? Прекращай!!! :cool: Какая я тебе учительница? То, что я тебе на лестнице у Наташи наговорила во время перекуров, ты бы и сама до этого дошла, причем очень быстро. А Мишкиной? Да я сама у нее постоянно учусь, у нее стаж в два раза больше моего. А подсказывала я ей только касаемо наших особенностей народа, наши свадебные стереотипы и привычки. Хоть и живем рядом, а таких различий - море, начиная хотя бы с того, что у Светланы свадьба 8 часов обычно, а у нас 6 - закон.
*Мишкина*,
Светик, классный отчет!!!  :Ok: 

Девчонки, начала читать про "Урарту" и вспомнила старую-старую тему, которую мы уже на форуме обсуждали - хорошие и плохие залы. В смысле энергетики. Вот в "Урарту" и в "Оазисе" у меня такие классные свадьбы всегда бывают, не смотря на то, что в Оазисе рамсую с хозяином всегда...А есть залы, где иду заранее и уже знаю, что мертвячина будет... Как у вас с этим? Для меня самые "мертвые" - это столовая ТЭЦ2 и"Принц" (бывший Сан-Янг)..Интересно, это только у меня так и меня эти залы не любят или это вообще по энергетике такие залы???

----------


## Ларико

Я в "Урарту" никогда не работала. Но знакомые, которые там свадьбы играли, все как на подбор, говорят, что там только местных, урартовских ведущих предлагают. А сегодня почитала и прямо открытие: можно и со своей!!!! Удивлена.

----------


## Мишкина

> Я в "Урарту" никогда не работала. Но знакомые, которые там свадьбы играли, все как на подбор, говорят, что там только местных, урартовских ведущих предлагают. А сегодня почитала и прямо открытие: можно и со своей!!!! Удивлена.


Лариса! Так и есть... и им предлагали... своего ведущего
Администратор, музыканты и все официанты сначала вообще на нас косились, типа - кто такие, блин... Но я очень уверенно все свое отработала.... так они уже на середине вечера стояли и смотрели, что в зале происходит, человек семь, музыкант, девочка-солистка, четыре официанты и администратор...
А рядом ведущая работала в соседнем зале и во время перерыва я слышала как она сказку проводила.... у меня б язык не повернулся такие слова говорить...:eek: ведущая из Урарту явно...

А еще свадьба в зале в это же время была, но нам ее не слышно было, а видно через окно, там точно было очень весело...

Марин! А у меня таких залов нет, слава Богу... в которых праздники не идут...может просто внимания не обращала...

----------


## Марья

> что там только местных, урартовских ведущих предлагают. А сегодня почитала и прямо открытие: можно и со своей!!!! Удивлена.


так и есть! За отказ от своих ведущих и музыкантов берут неустойку. Не знаю, как в этом году, а в прошлом, если отказывались и от музыки и от ведущего - неустойка была 7000, если только от ведущего 3000. Уж не знаю - что там за ведущие, но я за год в Урарту раз 7 работала и всегда со своей музыкой....т.е. заказчикам важнее неустойку заплатить, чем согласиться на то, что там есть. И у них есть одна фишка: в середине вечера выходит молоденький мальчик и вручает молодоженам от заведения подарок: невесте золотое кольцо, жениху армянский коньяк - 700гр бутылка шикарная, а всем гостям - форель из озера Севан. И вот как этот мальчик говорит, преподнося подарок, я и сужу - какие там ведущие... я б сама неустойку заплатила....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

девченки, можно и мне к вам? Я конечно не смогу помочь советом по поводу Тюменских ресторанов, но хотя бы поучусь у вас, а может когда чем и помогу)) Сама я из тюменской области, не из города, из поселка. Заказов тут не много, можно даже сказать маловато, население всего тыщ 15, с кризисом еще поубавилось, но я не унываю, а продолжаю учиться учиться, и еще раз учиться!!! Принимайте в ряды пионеров!)

----------


## Марья

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
Ин, да для меня ты самая тюменская!!! Ты самая первая из землячек-форумчан, с кем я познакомилась в реале...  :flower: 

А еще у меня только что в гостях была Светлана из Тобольска. Фамилию я ее еще не запомнила, а ника не знаю, т.к. она - геолог. Но вот знаете, пообщавшись с ней, я стала понимать некоторых геологов. У Светланы дома нет компьютера и на форум она выходит только один раз в день с компьютера своей подружки, когда ждет детей со школы.... Понятно, если у тебя всего час времени, а в следующий раз неизвестно, когда ты к подружке попадешь, то какое уж тут общение - успеть бы просмотреть что-то. И в Тюмень ей вырваться трудно, но все же она нашла два часа познакомиться. Я уверена, как только у Светланы появится свой комп, она не будет вылазить отсюда - т.к. уже видно - НАШ человек!!!

----------


## Ларико

> девченки, можно и мне к вам? Я конечно не смогу помочь советом по поводу Тюменских ресторанов, но хотя бы поучусь у вас, а может когда чем и помогу)) Сама я из тюменской области, не из города, из поселка. Заказов тут не много, можно даже сказать маловато, население всего тыщ 15, с кризисом еще поубавилось, но я не унываю, а продолжаю учиться учиться, и еще раз учиться!!! Принимайте в ряды пионеров!)


Уже приняли! Присоединяйся! В борьбе за вклад в наше общее дело, будь готова!:biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

*Мишкина*,
 МОЛОДЕЦ! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Mazaykina

Ох, девчата, как тут у вас ХОРОШО!!! Комфортно и дружно. Маришка, это твоя заслуга. Ты создаешь в этом маленьком домике СВОЮ ауру. Умничка!  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*
Ток вам тут явно мужского начала не хватает... :biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Ток вам тут явно мужского начала не хватает...


я все жду, когда Сережа Соловьев (Солист 64) к нам присоеденится....Серегаааааа... Ты гдееееее???

----------


## Мишкина

> Серегаааааа... Ты гдееееее???


Он просто, наверно, эту темку еще не разглядел???
Сереж! Присоединяйся!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Ты самая первая из землячек-форумчан, с кем я познакомилась в реале...


когда я нашла этот форум, народу было в несколько раз меньше, но тогда почему то инет был лучше))) А как я была рада первой зарегестрированной ведущей из Тюмени, что как только туда попала, сразу созвонилась и прибежала в гости )) это было на прошлое рождество, помню помню. А вообще я тебе, Марья, завидую, до Тюмени много кто доезжает, и все к тебе забегают на огонек, до меня никому не по пути((( Вот если бы летом где то стрелка была, я бы обязательно вырвалась, но наверное летом у всех работа прет. 




> В борьбе за вклад в наше общее дело, будь готова


тыкс, я давно готова))) 




> У Светланы дома нет компьютера и на форум она выходит только один раз в день с компьютера своей подружки, когда ждет детей со школы....


вот какой стремление к общению! У меня ситуация похожая, только проблемы с инетом, жду жду, когда что то изменится в лучшую сторону, ну ничего. Вчера вот пробовала 5 раз открыть эту тему, с 6 раза она открылась, я написала, но так и не поняла, ушел мой ответ или нет, так как все зависло))))

----------


## Марья

Приветик всем!!! Сегодня в очередной раз мы с Мишкиной раззоряли наши семьи с помощью бесконечного междугороднего разговора...ДОКЛАДАЮ краткое содержание разговора, а то сама Мишкина поскромничает...
Ей сегодня позвонила ее тюменская невеста. Девушке вчера отдали свадебное видео и та заново прежила все полученные от Светланы эмоции и, как говорится, не смогла молчать. Наша Светулька выслушала бесконечный поток восторга, благодарности, восхищения от имени самой невесты, ее мужа и всех гостей!!!!  :flower:  Кроме того, невеста пожелала еще раз встретиться с нашей Мишкиной в очередной ее приезд в Тюмень, чтобы лично подарить диски с видео и фото подтверждением Светланкиного триумфа в нашем славном городе.
В ходе часового междугороднего разговора нас, дамс, после обсуждения и других, но уже менее важных тем было решено: в конце мая семье Мишкиных делегировать саму Мишкину в Тюмень для встречи с заказчиками и, что самое главное, для общения с тюменскими форумчанами. Точная дата высочайшего визита будет сообщена позднее, просим следить за нашими новостями....:wink:

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Ольга Усольцева*,
*СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА*,
девочки, вы как? сможете к нам выбраться? очень хочется с вами познакомиться... :flower: 

а еще мне сегодня позвонила Светлана из Тобольска и рассекретила свой ник. Она - Солнце45. Представляете, спасибку мне поставила, а написать все равно не решилась.... :biggrin: Светик, твой ник не позволяет прятаться - выходи к людЯм!!!

----------


## Мишкина

*Марья*
Все секреты рассказала... УЖАС!!!
ВЫВОД один: никому доверять НИЗЗЯ!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Хотела  добавить тебе репутацию ... да не получается... :wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> в конце мая семье Мишкиных делегировать саму Мишкину в Тюмень для встречи с заказчиками и, что самое главное, для общения с тюменскими форумчанами. Точная дата высочайшего визита будет сообщена позднее, просим следить за нашими новостями....


ух ты, мини встречка намечается, очень интересно, если инет накроется, жду от Марьи смс с датой и точным временем, очень хочется, чес слово!!!!

----------


## Света Д.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Ой, сколько нас много! Всем привет! Рада всех видеть! Обещаю, что прийду вечером с юбилея и всё о себе напишу. Для сведения: Я живу тоже рядом с вами, на ул. Ткацкий проезд. Всё убегаю....

----------


## Мишкина

> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> Ой, сколько нас много! Всем привет! Рада всех видеть


Привет, тезка! Я, кстати раньше тоже была Света Д. :biggrin:(Данилова - девичья фамилия)!!! Рада буду познакомиться с тобой в Тюмени!!! :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> себе напишу. Для сведения: Я живу тоже рядом с вами, на ул. Ткацкий проезд. Всё убегаю....


девчонки, ржууууууууу.....у нас что, 3-й микрорайон - тамадинский клондайк? ОФФФИГЕЕЕТЬ!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Ну вот я и дома. немного о себе. Как вы поняли живу с вами поблизости. провожу свадбы, юбилеи, копоративы, выпускные, иногда детские праздники ( но не очень их люблю, видимо будучи организатором в детском центре напроводилась достаточно), соглашаюсь, т.к. хозяйка агенства ( с которой я иногда работаю) подкидывает более интересную работу. Последнее время предпочитаю работать с музыкантом Борис Борисычем (Боря), может кто знает. Поёт отлично, легко подстраивается под ведущего. Сегодня работала в кафе, по русски звучит " БЛЭК ЭНД ВАЙД" - " Чёрное и белое". Понравился интерьер, для юбилея место в самый раз, а для свадьбы маловато, негде будет развернуться.

Девчонки, вы тут наговорили по УРАРТУ столько интересного. Мне пришдось там работать трижды. Последний раз 24 апреля. Согласна с вами, что хозяева не всегда доброжелательны. Но проблем  у меня с ними не возникало, я не знала, что у них свои ведущие. Наверное надо позавидовать этим ведущим, работой всегда обеспечены, а сдругой стороны люди подневольные, хочешь, не хочешь, а работай, да ещё и выручкой делись. Если честно, мне тоже бы хотелось иметь постоянное место откуда бы шли заказы, чтобы сумки каждый раз не тягать. С другой стороны хочу беру работу на этот день, хочу нет, да и с работой посуточной надо считаться. Хотя девчонки на работе никогда не отказывали в подмене. Но совесть тоже иметь надо. На праздниках заоабатываю на жизнь сейчас, а на работе, на жизнь на пенсии. Хочется зарегестрироваить ЧП, но пока остерегаюсь. Сынок у меня балдееет от моих праздников и мечтает, что мой музыкант его научит быть диджеем, а потом он тоже будет тамадить.Все говорит, чтобы я костюмы берегла и потом ему оставила. Он у меня с детства со мной на сцене в детском центре стоял, за юбку держался. 

   И ещё скоро перееду на лето жить на дачу,редко буду в инете, так что не теряйте, поэтому мой телефон для связи 89044969105. Можно звонить с городского по короткому номеру. Если куплю к своему ноутбуку  приспособления для выхода в интернет, буду писать чаще. Но боюсь, что с запросами мужа и сына вылечу тогда в трубу.

Мариша! Если нужна будет помощь для организации встречи форумчан, всегда готова.
 Прочитала,о Марье, на ВДВОЁМ много лестных отзывов. Поздравляю!!!!

Что посоветуете, стоит ли там регистрироваться, давать рекламу? Пока всё там не провернула, тоже есть сомнения.

  Девчонки, мне понравились залы в Тюмени: кафе "Лидо", кафе " Охотничье", кафе "Полянка", зал столовой медакадемии, если что ещё вспомню, то напишу. Их столько было, что в голове не укладывается. в этих залах есть место, где можно разложить реквизит и передевать свободно, без давки.

   На сегодня пока всё. Сажусь искать материал к 11 июня и на выпускные. Скоро всттреча с заказчикамии.
  Да и ещё. Я выписываю журнал "Чем развлечь гостей" и составляю каталог материалов по праздника. так что если возникнут вопросы, то спрашивайте, чем смогу, помогу. Могу выслать, что и в каком номере посмотреть, или встретимся, дам журнал и отксерите. 
 Всем спокойной ночи!!!!

----------


## Марья

*Света Д.*,
Привет, Светлана!!! Спасибо, что так подробно написала. 


> хозяйка агенства ( с которой я иногда работаю) подкидывает более интересную работу.


а с каким агенством сотрудничаешь? 



> Девчонки, вы тут наговорили по УРАРТУ столько интересного. Мне пришдось там работать трижды. Последний раз 24 апреля.


похоже, с Мишкиной в соседних залах в один день работали... :biggrin:



> работала в кафе, по русски звучит " БЛЭК ЭНД ВАЙД" - " Чёрное и белое".


а мы с Мишкиной в Блек энд вайт пиво квасили... :biggrin: А насчет зала...ты, видимо, в малом зале работала, в черно-белом. А там на втором этаже еще один банкетный зал есть - на сто человек, бардовый. Жутко неудобный - очень длинный и узкий как пенал.
С кафе "Охотничье" у меня особые воспоминания....Я там вела свой самый первый новогодний корпоратив.... мне жить тогда не хотелось после его окончания...
"Ледо" тоже нравится, но если небольшая компания. Вела там свадьбу и юбилей. Жутко понравился не столько сам зал, сколько холл и чайная комната.... 



> Что посоветуете, стоит ли там регистрироваться, давать рекламу? Пока всё там не провернула, тоже есть сомнения.


тут пока сама не попробуешь - не узнаешь. Наш ВДВОЕМ хорош уже только тем, что на нем тусуются реальные невесты. В отличие от свадебных порталов других городов, о которых я наслышана...

----------


## Света Д.

> а с каким агенством сотрудничаешь


"Калейдоскоп праздников" или " Праздничный калейдоскоп" - не помню как правильно.

----------


## Мишкина

> Девчонки, вы тут наговорили по УРАРТУ столько интересного. Мне пришдось там работать трижды. Последний раз 24 апреля.



Свет! Представляешь??? Знать бы... что вместе работаем!!! :smile:

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> а мы с Мишкиной в Блек энд вайт пиво квасили... :biggrin: .


А мне очень понравился этот черно-белый зал!!! Вобще люблю эти цвета... :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

> девчонки, ржууууууууу.....у нас что, 3-й микрорайон - тамадинский клондайк? ОФФФИГЕЕЕТЬ!!!


Маринушка, я не знаю, что такое "колондайк", но соглассна:biggrin:. Помните героиню Лии Ахеджаковой в моем любимом фильме "Москва слезам не верит"? Она там рассказывала про знакомства, но к нам тоже можно отнести. "А двое даже жили в одном подъезде, она на втором этаже, он - на пятом, и не встретились!" И мы тоже, кучкуемся тут где-то, а ни разу не пересекались. Но исправим положение. Марина сообщит место и день встречи. Кстати, с Мариной мы уже начали СЛУЧАЙНО встречаться. Раньше тоже может и проходили мимо, да знакомы не были! :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
В "Блек енд Вайт" (неправильно может и написала) работала самую лучшую свою свадьбу в августе прошлого года. Согласна, зал не очень удобный, но тогда мне было не до этого, я готова была работать до утра и бесплатно! Таких новобрачных желаю всем!
В "Охотничьем" работала не один раз, мне там не нравится только одно, этот закуточек для переодевалок. Кое как напросилась в кабинет заведующей хотя бы для моего верблюдички:smile:. 
Да... девушки... в "Урарту" в один день... это опять же как мы ходим мимо друг друга:smile:

----------


## Ларико

Не "Колондайк", а "Клондайк", но всеравно не знаю. А кнопка "правка" почему-то отсутствует. 
А вы, дЭвушки, куда все пропали? Или в праздники только я тусуюсь в интернете?! Сижу тут одна-оденешенька!!!!

----------


## Мишкина

> А вы, дЭвушки, куда все пропали? Или в праздники только я тусуюсь в интернете?! Сижу тут одна-оденешенька!!!!


У Марьи юбилей сегодня, к ночи подтянется....Не, Ларис, ты не одна, я еще тут...:biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

> У Марьи юбилей сегодня, к ночи подтянется....Не, Ларис, ты не одна, я еще тут...:biggrin:


Я знаю, что у нее юбилей. За нее кулаки держу. А то что-то волновалась наша Марьюшка. 
Вот думаю, о чем бы таком поболтать?

----------


## Света Д.

Прежде всего прошу прощения у Ларисы, что не перезвонила, очень поздно вернулась с дачи домой, а ещё надо было собраться к юбилею Ларисочка, позвоню завтра,когда вернусь домой сейчас я на чужом компьютере, ненадолго заехаи в гости. Сама понимаешь, испортится погода, будет не до посадок. Время не терпит.

Марина писала, про то, то в ОАЗИСЕ с хозяином не идёт контакт. У меня та же история с хозяином кафе " Золотое руно". И как специально приходится иногда там работать. Но зал , в принципе, удобный.        Но не понимаем мы друг друга.
     9 мая работала в закусочной у нас в микрорайоне "Дуэт", места мало, но компания отличная была и администрация кафе очень приветливая.
   А ещё узнала, что после проведения свадьбы 25 апреля в "Метелице" я подверглась осуждению с стороны официанток и посудомойщиц. Потому что не продавала торт, не бросали букет и подвязку. Им бы не осуждать, а знать условия договора с клиентом, что ничего не продаем и ничего не бросаем, да и работала всего четыре часа. Теперь я у них в "Черном списке", ведь я им не заплатила, как это делает их постоянная ведущая, которую они рекомендуют. В этот день она была занята в другом месте.
Для меня главное, чтобы клиент был доволен, а так и было. Но всё равно неприятный осадок.

----------


## Ларико

> Прежде всего прошу прощения у Ларисы, что не перезвонила, очень поздно вернулась с дачи домой, а ещё надо было собраться к юбилею Ларисочка, позвоню завтра,когда вернусь домой сейчас я на чужом компьютере, ненадолго заехаи в гости. Сама понимаешь, испортится погода, будет не до посадок. Время не терпит.
> 
> 
>    А ещё узнала, что после проведения свадьбы 25 апреля в "Метелице" я подверглась осуждению с стороны официанток и посудомойщиц. Потому что не продавала торт, не бросали букет и подвязку. Им бы не осуждать, а знать условия договора с клиентом, что ничего не продаем и ничего не бросаем, да и работала всего четыре часа. Теперь я у них в "Черном списке", ведь я им не заплатила, как это делает их постоянная ведущая, которую они рекомендуют. В этот день она была занята в другом месте.
> Для меня главное, чтобы клиент был доволен, а так и было. Но всё равно неприятный осадок.


На счет, что не перезвонила, я все понимаю - ДАЧА - дело святое!
А на счет официанток и посудомойщиц... я никогда никому не плачу. Не я ведь кафе выбираю, а клиенты. Они же и меня выбрали. А они за банкет свои деньги получают. Они же тебе не таскают чемоданы с реквизитом...
Я новогодний корпоратив работала (вот название ресторана убейте, не скажу, он новый и название сложное:smile:), так я на том банкете и милиционером была, и дедом морозом, и ведущей, и народ переодевала, крутилась как всегда на пупе. Народ довольный. А за танцы отвечали музыканты (не мои). Но пели хорошо, весело было. Танцевали почти все. И вот, пошла я опять за каким-то костюмом, а посудомойщица говорит, не мне, а там своим, кто был, мол, никто не танцует, все сидят. Я как угорелая в зал побежала, выбегаю, а за столом сидит одна беременная девушка. Остальные все танцую до упада. Ну... и что я должна была ей сказать?! Я ведь не стала ее учить, как посуду мыть.
Света, не бери в голову, бери в карман, по дороге выбросишь.:cool:

----------


## Мишкина

> Ну... и что я должна была ей сказать?! Я ведь не стала ее учить, как посуду мыть.
> Света, не бери в голову, бери в карман, по дороге выбросишь.:cool:


Дело-то житейское, девчонки...:biggrin: Почему они так говорят? Обыкновенная людская зависть... они же копейки за свою работу получают.... А наша работа им кажется легким хлебом... практически всем...
Неееееееее, если мы еще об этом будем думать???????????:wink: У них тоже косяков своих полно, то мы торт ждем, когда  они его приготовят и вынесут наконец, то перед носом с тарелками в самый ответственный момент....мелочи жизни...так значит, по совету ЛОРИКО - берем в карман...:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Ларико

> Дело-то житейское, девчонки...:biggrin: Почему они так говорят? Обыкновенная людская зависть... они же копейки за свою работу получают.... А наша работа им кажется легким хлебом... практически всем...
> Неееееееее, если мы еще об этом будем думать???????????:wink: У них тоже косяков своих полно, то мы торт ждем, когда  они его приготовят и вынесут наконец, то перед носом с тарелками в самый ответственный момент....мелочи жизни...так значит, по совету ЛОРИКО - берем в карман...:biggrin:


Света, ты права. На счет того... да на счет всего:smile:
Прошлым летом свадьбу работала на 120 человек. И вот я, такая вся романтичная, говорю стихотворение для НЕВЕСТЫ. И смотреть мне надо только на нее. И она на меня смотрит.  А официантки туда-сюда по этому центральному проходу ходят и я теряю взгляд невесты. Мне не по себе. Потом, когда музыка заиграла, я им говорю, мол девушки, можно не ходить по центру, хотя бы пока я тост говорю, ведь не больше 2-х минут. А они мне ответили, что вообще меня не слышат и не видят. Они только все в своей работе! И еще своей главной пожаловались, что я к ним прикопалась не по делу. Я ей потом долго объясняла, ЧТО конкретно я имела ввиду. Такое впечатление, что на разных языках разговаривали. Я теперь на них не заморачиваюсь. Хотя я сама такая, хочу чтобы абсолютно все были довольны!

----------


## Мишкина

> я сама такая, хочу чтобы абсолютно все были довольны!


Да я тоже неконфликтный человек...но очень требовательна ко всем, особенно к себе...:wink: Но если уж надо свою точку зрения отстоять....тогда держитесь все!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

> Да я тоже неконфликтный человек...но очень требовательна ко всем, особенно к себе...:wink: Но если уж надо свою точку зрения отстоять....тогда держитесь все!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


А я уже дома, когда разбор полетов провожу, тогда реву, если какой где конфликт был. Всегда себя во всем виню. Но с этим борюсь. Так что буду скоро совсем пофигисткой:smile:

----------


## Марья

Девочки, ранний утренний привет! Вчера вечером сил никаких не было уже - все юбилярша выпила из меня. Спать отрубилась в непостижимо для меня раннее время - пол-двенадцатого. Но зато у меня появилась идея - где нам можно встретиться.Я вчера работала в кафе "Екатерина" возле ТЭЦ2. Там летник сделан прямо в лесу. Таак здорово! Столики стоят на приличном расстоянии друг от друга и лес такой обалденный - сосны и березы. Так что, если погода будет хорошая - лучше места не найти. Единственно, придется запастись аэрозолем от комаров....
*Мишкина*,
Светик, давай определяйся быстрей со своим приездом уже! Душа праздника просииит!!!

----------


## Медведик

> Светик, давай определяйся быстрей со своим приездом уже! Душа праздника просииит!!!


ААААААААА моя тооже просит!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

> Девочки, ранний утренний привет! Вчера вечером сил никаких не было уже - все юбилярша выпила из меня. Спать отрубилась в непостижимо для меня раннее время - пол-двенадцатого. Но зато у меня появилась идея - где нам можно встретиться.Я вчера работала в кафе "Екатерина" возле ТЭЦ2. Там летник сделан прямо в лесу. Таак здорово! Столики стоят на приличном расстоянии друг от друга и лес такой обалденный - сосны и березы. Так что, если погода будет хорошая - лучше места не найти. Единственно, придется запастись аэрозолем от комаров....


Я в "Екатерине" буду в июле работать. Посмотреть бы на это кафе. Ни разу не была. Так что место встречи уже выбрали. Осталось только время назначить.:cool:

----------


## Масяня

*Медведик*,

Леньчик, так кто ж против. Марья в Новосибе была, теперь ты в Тюмень...:smile:

----------


## Марья

> Леньчик, так кто ж против. Марья в Новосибе была, теперь ты в Тюмень..


Золотые слова!!!! А ты сама как? :wink:

----------


## Масяня

> Золотые слова!!!! А ты сама как?



думаю.... хочется сильно!

----------


## Мишкина

> думаю.... хочется сильно!


Светик! Давай! Хва думать! Вместе веселей!!!! :Ok:  :Pivo:  :Ha: :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> ААААААААА моя тооже просит!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Моя твоя нипанимайт...:biggrin: Раз просит - значит НАДО ехать!!! :Ok:

----------


## Света Д.

http://www.arte-grim.ru/main/. Выкупила сегодня парики с почты, а там вот такой адрес, столько прикольного

----------


## Марья

ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ!!! Только что разговаривали с Мишкиной по межгороду и так не смогли договориться - когда нам устроить встречу? 17-го в воскресенье или 18-го в понедельник??? Решили голосовать - кому когда удобнее? ПИШИТЕ!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Я за понедельник, восемнадцатое! но если большинство будет за 17, то во второй половине дня. утром сына надо на музыку вести.

----------


## Ларико

> ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ! ВСЕМ!!! Только что разговаривали с Мишкиной по межгороду и так не смогли договориться - когда нам устроить встречу? 17-го в воскресенье или 18-го в понедельник??? Решили голосовать - кому когда удобнее? ПИШИТЕ!!!


Марина, смотря во сколько. По понятным причинам мне удобнее в понедельник, но и в воскресенье что-нибудь придумаю. Так что, я мобильна. :smile: Но не днем же, я надеюсь.  Как остальные? Света Д. у нас посменно работает, так что, надо узнать, когда у нее смена.


Света, пишем почти одновременно!

----------


## Света Д.

Я в воскресенье, понедельник свободна

----------


## о-ля-ля

Я в понедельник работаю до обеда.

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, тогда, наверно лучше в понедельник? В воскресенье и в кафе будет народу прорва... Я позвоню заранее в "Екатерину" - узнаю не санитарный ли у них день? А вы все дела свои с вечера понедельника куда-нибудь убирайте...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Эх, опять я в пролете. В воскресенье и понедельник никак не могу, я только если в субботу, и то только после 25, так что девченки, удачно вам погулять. Как всегда со своей работой......(( Быть может летом приеду, так на пару часиков соберемся познакомиться, и у вас повод будет лишний отдохнуть от суеты)

----------


## Ларико

Девочки! Я все урегулировала. Могу хоть оба дня! И вечера! И даже ночера!:smile:

----------


## Света Д.

Ну всё понедельник забили. жду встречи

----------


## zizi

Девочки, хорошо как вам. я бы тоже хотела к вам присоедениться, но...
 Удачно погулять. Вот вам от меня немного весны и цветов. (просто по чёрному экрану поводите мышкой).http://www.procreo.jp/labo/ :flower: _garden.swf

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девчонки, привет. Как жаль, что я не могу приехать ни в воскресенье (ведем юбилей), ни в понедельник (на работе завал). Но думаю летом обязательно выберусь. Напишите потом, как все прошло? А в "Екатерине" я была, мы там дипломы "мыли", но это было в феврале, поэтому летник не видела. Всем удачи!!!

----------


## Марья

*zizi*,
*Ольга Усольцева*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
девочки, очень жааааль....:frown: Где-то у нас Наташа Зажигалочка молчит, а ведь тоже из окрестностей, хоть и  из курганских....

----------


## Мишкина

Девочки! 
Жизнь такая штука... Я смогу приехать только на воскресенье... Как вы?  Кто сможет в воскресенье встретиться? Кому как именно в этот день удобнее??? 
Лариса! Света! Оля!
Очень хочется с вами познакомиться и пообщаться!  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

> Девочки! 
> Жизнь такая штука... Я смогу приехать только на воскресенье... Как вы?  Кто сможет в воскресенье встретиться? Кому как именно в этот день удобнее??? 
> Лариса! Света! Оля!
> Очень хочется с вами познакомиться и пообщаться!


Я могу в воскресенье. Короче, дЭвушки!!!! Скорее бы уже воскресенье! Марья как раз у нас после юбилея будет, так сказать, по горячим следам расскажет, с эмоциями:smile:  Я уже копытом бью, очень хочется уже встречу "в верхах"!

----------


## Мишкина

> Я могу в воскресенье. Короче, дЭвушки!!!! Скорее бы уже воскресенье! Марья как раз у нас после юбилея будет, так сказать, по горячим следам расскажет, с эмоциями:smile:  Я уже копытом бью, очень хочется уже встречу "в верхах"!


Так... нас пока трое... остальные где?????????
Оля! Света! Прием, прием...:biggrin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

Я с вами, в любое время.Позвоню в субботу Марине или Ларисе, чтобы уточнить время встречи .

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Где-то у нас Наташа Зажигалочка молчит, а ведь тоже из окрестностей, хоть и из курганских....


я её и в аське не могу выловить, она вроде все время там в статусе - занята, пишу пишу, ни ответа ни привета, а еще у нее стоит подпись - депрессия, так что надо выручать девченку.




> девочки, очень жааааль....


ты думаешь, мне не жаль??? Я вообще в трансе, пробовала пробить на работе, бесполезно, на меня сейчас там всех кошек и собак свешали, такое ощущение, что день только начинается, и сразу заканчивается, ничего не успеваю, столько концертов, да еще эти выпускники со своей церемонией, уух, скорее бы май кончился...

----------


## Мишкина

> Я с вами, в любое время.Позвоню в субботу Марине или Ларисе, чтобы уточнить время встречи .


Оля! ТЫ С НАМИ!!!! Молодец! Такс..... нас уже четверо... :Ok: 
Тезка! Ты где???????:smile:

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте дорогие!
 Читаю эту тему, радуюсь за вас. Марина, молодец!
 Объединяешь всех. Мне вот интересно, с Екатеринбурга и области вообще ведущие про форум не знают или  просто не общаются? Знаю только одного ведущего из Екб -  Влада, мой земеля по Узбекистану)))  Ну и конечно, - Николай.
[IMG]http://*********ru/632001m.jpg[/IMG]
 А может никого больше и не надо?:smile:
Надеюсь в скором времени посетить ваш  славный город.

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки, а во сколько? У меня небольшая встреча по  поводу ДНЯ ЗАЩИТЫ ДЕТЕЙ. Я должна соорентироваться по времени.

----------


## Мишкина

> Девчонки, а во сколько? У меня небольшая встреча по  поводу ДНЯ ЗАЩИТЫ ДЕТЕЙ. Я должна соорентироваться по времени.


Света! Привет! Во второй половине дня, ближе к вечеру, наверно... Можешь свой сотовый оставить? или здесь напиши или мне в личку????:smile: Созвонимся!!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Мой сотовый 969105, девчонки позвоните. Потому что завтра уйду на сутки. Встреча назначена на 6 вечера, может мне её надо будет перенести. Или с ними отстреляюсь и к вам.

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, я столик заказала на 6 часов. Сейчас ухожу с головой в юбилей, Мишкина уже у меня, с утра пораньше где-то унеслась на встречи с заказчиками... Завтра все созваниваемся...До встречи!!!

----------


## Ларико

Девочки, ждала-ждала кого-нибудь после встречи в реале здесь... не дождалась. Пойду спать...:smile:

----------


## Масяня

> ждала-ждала кого-нибудь после встречи в реале здесь...



Лариса, так встреча-то была? И как прошла, ну-ка девчёнки, отсыпайтесь и вперёд, рассказывайте...

----------


## Ларико

> Лариса, так встреча-то была? И как прошла, ну-ка девчёнки, отсыпайтесь и вперёд, рассказывайте...


Да, Масяничка, была!!!! Я вот ночью и ждала здесь Марью или Мишкину. Обещали уже и фотки выложить. Но, что-то не вышли. Так что будем ждать:smile:
А посидели :Ok:  На следующий раз присоединяйтесь все!

----------


## Марья

Девочки, я тут...Мы вчера пришли, Мишу сразу спать уложили, а сами сидели до 4-х утра. Потом разбудили Мишу и Мишкины поехали домой. А я спать сразу срубилась. Вот только встала, головка бо-бо, спортзал проспала, дома бардак....бррррр....Попыталась щас фотки загрузить - не грузятся че-то. Попробую ужать и еще раз выложить....

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/626728m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/609320m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ларико

Привет всем! Сегодня гуляли с сыном в парке, там куча еще малышей с мамами. И вот одна мамочка рассказывала про свою свадьбу 7 лет назад. Вела ее Анна, фамилию не помнит. И вот взахлеб рассказывала какая была интересная и веселая свадьба. И самые основные 2 момента рассказала, что ей больше всего, как невесте, запомнилось и понравилось. Первый конкурс с надувными резиновыми куклами из секс-шопа. Ну я не стала вдаваться в подробности, но там этих кукол то ли раздевали, то ли наоборот одевали. Я себя спросила, а могу ли я такое сделать на свадьбе и получила твердый ответ "нет!" Дальше второй конкурс. Надо было каждому гостю что-нибудь с себя снять и привязать эту вещь к вещи соседа. И люди снимали бюстгальтеры и носки! И это привязывали друг к другу! И вот эта невеста сегодня взахлеб рассказывала, что она в одной руке держала чей-то потный (сама сказала) носок, а в другой чей-то бюстгальтер...Потом, когда привязали и сделали эти дорожки, ведущая объявила, чтобы все обратно оделись, так как были! И вот до сих пор друзья обсуждают их свадьбу, как самую лучшую. А я что-то представить не могу для себя такого. Может я чего-то не понимаю?
Попросила видео у нее посмотреть, обещала дать.

----------


## Марья

> Вела ее Анна, фамилию не помнит.


Ларис, кажется я знаю - что за Анна, хотя тоже фамилии ее не знаю. Она в нашей колледжской столовке свадьбы вела

----------


## Ларико

> Ларис, кажется я знаю - что за Анна, хотя тоже фамилии ее не знаю. Она в нашей колледжской столовке свадьбы вела


Марина, да я не об этом. Просто меня поразила реакция вчерашней собеседницы. Она в таком восторге рассказывала про надувных кукол и эти носочки:smile:. Неужели людям нравится такого рода конкурсы. Мне кажутся они как минимум неэтичными. Или каждому свое?

----------


## Света Д.

Даже не знаю, что тебе сказать! Я тоже видела видео с одной свадьбы, где при выкупе невесты жениху и свидетелю надо было станцевать с девочками, стриптизёршами(куклами). Маме невесты очень понравилось. А на мой взгляд, конкурс можно проводить, если бы у этих кукол не было бы таких страшных физиономий ( особенно ртов). Про раздевание я  уже писала в байках тамады( это была просьба гостей самим провести этот конкурс), после этого очень осторожна. Хотя гости той свадьбы были действительно довольны остаться без трусов и бюстгалтеров. С этой свадьбы звонили ещё 2 или три раза. Но конкурсы такие я не допускала.

   телефоны на выпускной -235290 - Ирина ( это мамочка из школы), 89091846356 - Яша (музыкант). Твоя оплата 2500 за 2 часа. Я созвонюсь с ними и дам твой телефон, а ты созвонись с музыкантом( я сказала что ты позвонишь). Им я сказала, чтоб закупили гелевые шары и ангелочков или голубей бумажных, на которых выпускники запишут свои желаниея и запустят в небо. Как провести встречу с заказчиками, очень дельные советы у Марины в теме про выпускные, там куча материала. Будут вопросы, я думаю мы все тебе поможем, подскажем. Удачи! Как пишет Марина: " Ничто нас в жизни не может вышибить из седла!", а я добавлю: " Ни шагу назад, ни шагу на месте, а только вперёд..."

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Девчонки как можно видео выслать по инету. Очень нужно. Может есть какие - нибудь файлообменники.

----------


## KAlinchik

> телефоны на выпускной -235290 - Ирина ( это мамочка из школы), 89091846356 - Яша (музыкант). Твоя оплата 2500 за 2 часа. Я созвонюсь с ними и дам твой телефон, а ты созвонись с музыкантом( я сказала что ты позвонишь).


Девочки!такой инфой меняйтесь в личке, от греха подальше...
геологов еще никто не отменял...

----------


## Марья

Девочки, вот второй день уже хожу и перекручиваю в памяти нашу встречу.... Спрашивается - куда делись 6 часов? все пролетело мгновенно...Такое ощущение, что толком так ни про что и не поговорили. Предлагаю такие встречи сделать систематическими, например, раз в месяц...

----------


## СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА

:Aga: Я бы тоже хотела познакомиться с вами всеми. Я в Тюмени часто бываю, но где вас искать?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> ...Такое ощущение, что толком так ни про что и не поговорили. Предлагаю такие встречи сделать систематическими, например, раз в месяц...
> __________________


я за))) сегодня прорвалась с утра в инет, и сразу почитать, как погуляли))) По крайней мере в следующий раз встреча будет уже летом, а это шанс попасть и мне.

Я сейчас с головой в творчестве, но не на подработке, а на основной работе, у нас тоже впереди выпускные, готовим торжественную церемонию вручения свидетельств, ух как же я не люблю этот официоз. Все по плану, в строгом порядке, слово тому, слово тому))) С выпускниками по вечерам ответное слово репетируем, дети сейчас совсем сами не могут 2 слов придумать, все нужно разжевать, еще и амбиции. Ну ничего, прорвемся, где наша не пропадала)

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Я в Тюмени часто бываю, но где вас искать?


в первую очередь я думаю на форуме)) А в реале встретиться не проблема, телефонами и адресами обменялись, и вперед

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я в Тюмени часто бываю, но где вас искать?


в первую очередь я думаю на форуме)) А в реале встретиться не проблема, телефонами и адресами обменялись, и вперед

----------


## Марья

*СВЕТЛАНА БОРОДИНА*,
Светлана, как только соберешься  - пиши и договоримся о встрече...

----------


## Ларико

> Девочки, вот второй день уже хожу и перекручиваю в памяти нашу встречу.... Спрашивается - куда делись 6 часов? все пролетело мгновенно...Такое ощущение, что толком так ни про что и не поговорили. Предлагаю такие встречи сделать систематическими, например, раз в месяц...


Марина! Я лично, хоть каждую неделю!:rolleyes:  Мне тоже показалось, что сидели часа 3. И потом завидовала вам с Мишкиной, что у вас продолжение было. Как-то недообщалась я.

----------


## Света Д.

> С выпускниками по вечерам ответное слово репетируем, дети сейчас совсем сами не могут 2 слов придумать, все нужно разжевать, еще и амбиции.


 Я тоже позапрошлый год состовляла и готовила с выпускниками последний звонок. Но это была как подработка Учителя предложили нанять человека, родители согласились и оплатили. В прошлом уже откакзалась. Больше езды и заморочек с этими детьми. То вовремя собраться не могут, то слов не выучили

*Добавлено через 1 час 53 минуты*
Девчонки, кто работал в ОАЗИСе в малом зале, как зал? Народу будет 60 человек. Есть ли место для эстафет и игр?

*Добавлено через 1 час 54 минуты*
Есть ли место, где расположиться с костюмами?

----------


## Марья

> Девчонки, кто работал в ОАЗИСе в малом зале, как зал? Народу будет 60 человек. Есть ли место для эстафет и игр?


Светланка, я часто там работаю и именно в малом зале. На 60 человек места вам будет предостаточно - зал на сто человек рассчитан. Места для костюмов нет совсем, но если будет тепло - можно расположиться в гардеробе, он там отдельно на этот зал, рядом. Зимой там невозможно развернуться, когда шубами все завешано, а летом, даже если погода не очень будет - нормально, плащи много места не занимают. Игры проведешь все без проблем, а вот с эстафетами - не знаю. Танцпол, в принципе, достаточный, но он квадратный..если только сами команды на старт будешь ставить между столов, чтобы беготня уже непосредственно на танцпол пришлась.

----------


## Света Д.

Можете меня поздравить, сегодня закончила арки для встречи молодых, получились шикарные, но очень много зелени, сейчас надо разбавить белыми бантами или лентами! Вышли ну очень дорогие!!!!

Марина! Где ты покупала колокольчики? Из чего посоветуешь сшить чехол для арок.

----------


## Мишкина

> Можете меня поздравить, сегодня закончила арки для встречи молодых, получились шикарные, но очень много зелени, сейчас надо разбавить белыми бантами или лентами! Вышли ну очень дорогие!!!!
> 
> Марина! Где ты покупала колокольчики? Из чего посоветуешь сшить чехол для арок.


Свет! Поздравляю!!! Чехол сшить из  подкладочной ткани - она разная, покрепче выбирай!!! На счет колокольчиков ниче не знаю...:wink:

----------


## Марья

> Марина! Где ты покупала колокольчики? Из чего посоветуешь сшить чехол для арок.


Светланка, колокольчики покупала в "Айболите" (зоомагазин на "Космосе"). Их -колокольчики попугайчикам вешают :biggrin: Чехол шила из обыкновенной плащевки, молнию покупала метражом.

----------


## Масяня

> Где ты покупала колокольчики?



Колокольчики разные продаются в магазин  всё для рыбалки, не знаю, как правильно объснить, у нас есть такие типа мечта рыбака, там они разные бывают, маленькие, большие. Серебряные, медные и т.д. Наверняка и у вас такие магазины есть...

----------


## Ларико

Девушки! Я знаю где мы проведем следующую встречу! Естественно при плохой погоде. А при хорошей поедем в "Екатерину", на свежий воздух, как планировали в первый раз. А вот если вдруг опять дождь... Рядом с нашей Марьей, открыли новое кафе "Талисман". Я вчера туда ходила, знакомая у меня там работает. Кухня вкусняцкая и цены нормальные. Зал большой, есть и кабинки (это как раз для нас). Короче, когда уже все опять смогут????? :Pivo:

----------


## solist64

> я все жду, когда Сережа Соловьев (Солист 64) к нам присоеденится....Серегаааааа... Ты гдееееее





> Он просто, наверно, эту темку еще не разглядел???
> Сереж! Присоединяйся!


Вот сегодня только разглядел!!! Ура!!!! Такой малинник! Присоединяюсь! Обожаю групповуху!!!!. Там шлангануть можно!!!

----------


## Марья

> Там шлангануть можно!!!


Фиг тебе...!!! :tongue:Шлангануть??? на нас??? навряд ли.....:biggrin: Сереж, наконец-то ты до нас дошел.... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 40 часов 1 минуту*
Девчонки, погода-то какая стоит!!!! Может, завтра встретимся в Екатерине? у кого какие планы на завтра на вторую половину дня?

----------


## Ларико

Я могу! И завтра! И потом тоже.:smile:

----------


## Марья

Так, Лариса, нас уже двое! Осталось Светланку и Ольгу дождаться - как они?
АУУУУУУУУУУУУ, девочки!!!! Как насчет завтрашней встречи в Екатерине? Хочется воздуха свежего глотнуть :biggrin:с пивом и шашлыками вприкуску....

----------


## о-ля-ля

Я  завтра никак не могу. Девочка из класса, где я провожу уроки по театру, пригласила меня на премьеру спектакля( она ещё дополнительно занимается в театральной студии) Я обещала. Начало показа в 18 часов, так, что я не могу. Она меня уже приглашает второй раз, первый я не смогла, а сейчас уже пообещала. Ребёнку 5 лет. У меня она самая любименькая( хотя это непедагогично, но такие глаза... такие эмоциии, обалдеть

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*


*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
Вот, не могла удержаться, её фотка. Это она, у меня в сказе "Колобок-колючий бок" -Бабушка,

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки я на этой неделе не могу, пришлось подменяться , у друзей отец умер, требуется моя помощь. В пятницу и субботу - подготовка и проведение детского праздника, в воскресенье последние сутки перед отпуском. Потом я в вашем распоряжении.

----------


## Марья

*о-ля-ля*,
Оль, девочка, действительно - чудняша!  :Ok: 
*Света Д.*,
Светлана, все понятно - управляйся со всеми делами. У меня на следующей неделе три свадьбы, но время, думаю, найдем. Лишь бы погода опять не сменилась

----------


## KainskCherry

Марьюшка,родная,мне вчера вечером принесли извещение,из Тюмени :Ok: !Сегодня пойду забирать.Спасибо тебе,учитель мой!Низкий поклон!Сегодня в 2 часа на похороны,потом уже забегу и посмотрю вечером.Все ощущения от увиденного обещаю написать!!!Целую,обнимаю!!!

----------


## Масяня

*KainskCherry*,


Таня, что опять произошло?


> Сегодня в 2 часа на похороны


Ты нас не пугай....

И что это там Марья*Марья*,
 рассылает? А? Маринка-а--аа--а-а

----------


## Марья

> Таня, что опять произошло?


Танюшка, видимо, сегодня не скоро появится - так что отвечу за нее. Похороны отца подруги. 



> И что это там МарьяМарья,
>  рассылает? А? Маринка-а--аа--а-а


:tongue: тебе не пришлю, даже не надейся! Тебе подарю, когда приедешь....:wink:

----------


## Масяня

> тебе не пришлю, даже не надейся! Тебе подарю, когда приедешь....
> __________________



Издеваешься... После того, как сынуля станет солдатом, повод приехать будет только встреча с вами, ох, муж мой, держись.... Катруся 4 июня  едет с бабулей в отпуск, остаёмся мы с Сашей одни на хозяйстве... Хоть бы не покусали  друг друга (собаки же мы оба...)

----------


## Марья

> остаёмся мы с Сашей одни на хозяйстве... Хоть бы не покусали  друг друга (собаки же мы оба...)


вот и цель приезда в Тюмень.....чтоб не покусать друг дружку...:biggrin: У нас уже тааааакоооое лето  :Ok: 
Вообще, девчонки, такое чувство странное...Эти дни откровенно маюсь от безделья. Все уже приготовила: реквизит весь перестирала, перегладила, парики начесала, по сумкам вссе разложила. Все рассортировала - что для первичных компаний, что для повторных... И больше заняться нечем...даже непривычно... От этого троглодитов своих начала кормить на убой, три раза в день разные блюда. Они аж сами обалдевают от такого моего материнского рвения. Тимоха алгебру сегодня на 4 написал. Вроде, все хорошо....Скорей бы уж следующая неделя! Сабли наголоооооо!!! В атаааакуууу!!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## Масяня

Маринка, я тут у тебя в контакте полазила, и чего это я решила? Если для меня всё-таки в Тюмень на проведение свадьбы смысла особого рваться не вижу (своей работы хватает), а вот для видеооператора, это конечно, можно подумать... Тем более, что Саша мой всё-таки неплохой спец своего дела....

Задумалася.... аж голова кипит.... А чего, посмотрела по расценкам у вас в Тюмени видео от 15 до 30, надо покумекать...

----------


## Марья

> Задумалася.... аж голова кипит.... А чего, посмотрела по расценкам у вас в Тюмени видео от 15 до 30, надо покумекать...


ой, Светик...сильно далеко вы живете. Это заказчиков отпугивает. Я попыталась уже показать видео Саши - мужа Инны Бурный Поток....Только узнают, что человек не в Тюмени живет и сразу рукой машут. Мол, от тюменских видео по пол-года ждать приходится, а от иногороднего и подавно не дождешься...

----------


## Ларико

> вот и цель приезда в Тюмень.....чтоб не покусать друг дружку...:biggrin: У нас уже тааааакоооое лето 
> Вообще, девчонки, такое чувство странное...Эти дни откровенно маюсь от безделья. Все уже приготовила: реквизит весь перестирала, перегладила, парики начесала, по сумкам вссе разложила. Все рассортировала - что для первичных компаний, что для повторных... И больше заняться нечем...даже непривычно... От этого троглодитов своих начала кормить на убой, три раза в день разные блюда. Они аж сами обалдевают от такого моего материнского рвения. Тимоха алгебру сегодня на 4 написал. Вроде, все хорошо....Скорей бы уж следующая неделя! Сабли наголоооооо!!! В атаааакуууу!!!!! :biggrin:


А я от маяты устала! Тоже хочу с саблей наголо со следующей недели!!!!!!! Эх! Потенциал пропадает!!!! И сили есть, и все остальное, :cool:, прямо хоть сейчас бы рванула. И идей для реквизита много, но опять сама себе говорю, а зачем, если с работой так туго?! И руки чешутся в этом направлении!!!!! И кроме Марины все заняты на этой неделе. Марина, придется еще раз вдвоем идти:biggrin:!!!!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Марина! Спасибо за совет с изолоном из строительного магазина! Я купила блестящий, да ещё и клеящийся. Можно и ткань наклеить, а у меня получился суперский пропеллер для Карлсона.

    С 1 июня не будет у меня интернета, всё уезжаю на дачу. Связь по телефону. ВСЕМ, много удачной и прибыльной работы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ларико

Ой, девочки! Вспомнила! Помните, Марина поднимала вопрос о залах, где "плохо" работать, а где всегда на "ура!". Так я таки вспомнила, что у меня есть такой зал... :Jopa: , извините. И я поклялась, что ни за какие деньги моя нога туда не ступит! Это кафе "Золотое руно". Самый ужасный день в моей жизни был там! Опускаю подробности, сама виновата, на невесту не поднажала в одном вопросе. Но самое главное, было одно условие, что музыкант будет местный (сын хозяина), я согласилась, т.к. эта пара была от знакомых хороших (за что и поплатилась). Рыдала 2 дня потом. Разбор полетов затянулся. Короче, больше я туда ни-ни!
А кто-нибудь работал в этом кафе?

----------


## о-ля-ля

Лариса, я работала там раза2-3. Ноя работала со своим музыкантом. Там отирался тогда этот мальчик(если мы об одном и том же говорим)  такой худенький, маленький, чёрненький. совсем молодой. Всё выспрашивал у моего музыканта как-что. Видимо он тогда только начинал и условий ,чтобы обязательно с ним работать-не было. А вообще, я в редчайших случаях соглашаюсь работать с незнакомыми музыкантами(если заказ очень маленький, часа на 2, или вот сейчас выпускной-15 у 9-х классов. , т.ь где роль музыканта в качестве моддержки для меня не так важна)А в самом "Руне" мне понравилось тем, что лестница для встречи молодых-широкая, что есть кабинки по бокам-можно все свои хохоряшки разместить и там переодевать, и площадка на улице огорожена от дороги и довольно просторная, квадратная , нет жилых домов рядом-удобно для феерверка.

----------


## Ларико

Да, Оля, все, что написала - это и есть "плюсы". Но этот шибзик сын хозяина перечеркнул тогда все. Так что для меня теперь сплошной "минус":biggrin:

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Ларико-2009*,



> шибзик


Точно подмечено: не в бровь, а в глаз.:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Девчата, Тюменские, как сезон открыли?? Отчитывайтесь давайте, вот инет сегодня впервые за неделю появился, я сразу к вам, а у вас тут молчок, все работают без ума))))
встречались еще раз или не получилось? Кризис Тюмень стороной обошел или как?
У нас как то так, вяловато, на июнь 2 заказа, на июль тоже пока 2, но ведь.... надежда умирает последней))))

----------


## Марья

ой... Ин.. сезон открыла...3-го свадьба, сегодня свадьба, завтра свадьба... а время уже три часа ночи.... поэтому просто иду спать...сил никаких нет что-то писать. ОДним словом - все замечательно!!! Подробности потом..в воскресенье....

----------


## olgaring

*Марья*,
 Спокойной ночи ! И удачи !

----------


## Ларико

Марина! С нетерпением ждемс!!!! И *Мишкину* тоже! Отчеты в студию! Пожалуйста:biggrin: Только напиши здесь будешь рассказывать или в "Отчетах", а то заблужусь, ненароком:smile:

----------


## Марья

Девочки, ВНИМАНИЕ!!! Завтра, 12-го июня объявляется общий сбор в "Талисмане". Повод для встречи - приезд *ЛАДУШКИ*!!! Время сбора обсудим завтра.

*Добавлено через 36 часов 38 минут*
Девочки....у меня фотик, оказывается, без флешки был....так что фотки только в памяти фотоаппарата, а как их теперь оттуда извлечь - я не знаю....:frown:

*Добавлено через 46 часов 46 минут*
Так, начинаем фоторепортаж:
[IMG]http://*********ru/702761m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/700713m.jpg[/IMG]


[IMG]http://*********ru/690473m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/691497m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/688425m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## solist64

Дразнитесь? Ох и доберусь я до Тюмени!!!

----------


## Марья

*solist64*,
:tongue:ага, вот так.... Собирайся и приезжай!!! :wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Марья*,
 ай, молодца!!! Прямо фотосессию устроили)) много пива выпили?




> Ох и доберусь я до Тюмени!!!


с Кургана то сам бог велел, я то летом однозначно выберусь, вопрос только в том, смогут ли девчата, люди то все работящие!!

----------


## Ларико

> *Марья*,
>  ай, молодца!!! Прямо фотосессию устроили)) много пива выпили?
> 
> 
> с Кургана то сам бог велел, я то летом однозначно выберусь, вопрос только в том, смогут ли девчата, люди то все работящие!!


Ну ладно, напишу про вчерашнюю встречу. Марья сегодня работает, ночью только сможет в эфир выйти. Ладушка с ней.
Так вот, вчера сижу, никого не трогаю. В 14-00 звонок: звонит Марина и говорит, что сбор в 17-00  там-то, там-то. Я подрываюсь и бегу на тренировку, после нее в кафе. Пришли Марина и Лада, познакомились, сели за столик, сразу завязался разговор (за время вечера было много чего рассказано, поэтому не помню о чем была речь в первые минуты:biggrin:). Потом пришла Оля-ля-ля. Тоже быстро влилась. 
В кафе мы были одни до поры-до времени. Поэтому наша фотосессия прошла в непринужденной и спокойной обстановке, фотографировала нас официантка. ПотОм,не заметно для нас, подтянулись другие посетители. К тому времени мы уже во всю танцевали. И Марина дала нам мастер-класс одно танца... убейте меня, не скажу, как называется, но зажигалка, однозначно. И вот мы его станцевали!!!!! Драйв необыкновенный! Я босиком отплясывала, так как на каблуках как-то побоялась:biggrin:. Публика аплодировала! А дальше, было еще круче. Марина нам спела песню! Дальше пошли заказы! Подошла девушка и попросила, чтобы она еще разик спела. И она спела еще две песни. Короче, мы получили эстетическое удовольствие. Повеселились от  души. И когда Марина пела "Мы выбираем, нас выбирают", начали все вальсировать. Меня пригласил гость кафе и спрашивает, типа у кого здесь день рождения? А ему отвечаю, что ни у кого, просто мы ведущие праздников, просто встретились, общаемся и т.п. А он так бурно ответил: "А я и смотрю, что вы какие-то ВСЕ необычные!"
Лада мне очень понравилась. У нее очень мягкий тембр голоса. Говорит спокойно, как-то  обволакивает:rolleyes:
В общем, мы оторвались! Кстати, совместили с праздником, Днем независимости России. С чем всех форумчан и поздравляю!  Девочки придут, еще что-нибудь напишут. Ну а Лада потом напишет впечатления от своей поездки в Тюмень в целом!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> ПотОм,не заметно для нас, подтянулись другие посетители. К тому времени мы уже во всю танцевали. И Марина дала нам мастер-класс одно танца... убейте меня, не скажу, как называется, но зажигалка, однозначно. И вот мы его станцевали!!!!! Драйв необыкновенный! Я босиком отплясывала, так как на каблуках как-то побоялась. Публика аплодировала! А дальше, было еще круче. Марина нам спела песню! Дальше пошли заказы! Подошла девушка и попросила, чтобы она еще разик спела. И она спела еще две песни. Короче, мы получили эстетическое удовольствие. Повеселились от души. И когда Марина пела "Мы выбираем, нас выбирают", начали все вальсировать.


класс, вот это здорово!! Обожаю гулять так, чтобы душа развернулась и свернулась. Ведь так впечатлений больше останется, правда?
Короче, если соберусь, за неделю всех озадачу......

----------


## Ларико

> класс, вот это здорово!! Обожаю гулять так, чтобы душа развернулась и свернулась. Ведь так впечатлений больше останется, правда?
> Короче, если соберусь, за неделю всех озадачу......


Да... душа точно вчера развернулась!:biggrin: Приезжай! Тоже развернем:biggrin:.

----------


## Масяня

Девочки Тюменские:

у меня позвонил сынуля (он ещё в Тюмени ошивается, паразит, вместо того, чтобы полным ходом в армию готовиться...).
У него есть знакомый парень - диджей, со своим комплектом аппаратуры, которому хотелось бы расширить круг знакомых ведущих (читаем расширить кол-во заказов). Работает на свадьбах, последнюю отработал 6 июня. Если кого заинтересует, маякните, дам телефон...

парню нужны заказы (читаем деньги) :Aga:

----------


## Марья

Здравствуйте, дорогие!
 Марина, любезно предоствила мне свой компьютер, чтобы я могла излить накопившиеся впечатления. Я - Ладушка.
 Поездка была задумана  и приглашение было получено  ещё год назад. Оказалось, что всего 4 часа езды и всё... Дольше готовилась.
 Встретило меня уже знакомая по видео и фото и ставшее уже родным лицо с очаровательной улыбкой. До сих пор удивляюсь, как легко  общаться с этим человеком! Марина -Марья - такая гостеприимная, общительноая, легкая и открытая. Время за разговорами летит быстро...
 Оперативности дечонок - удивляюсь! По первому кличу собрались. И устроили такой удивительный вечер! Такого девишника запоминающегося  у меня не было никогда!
 Да и работникам кафе и посетителям было в диковинку как могут 4  женщины обособоленно  (до поры до времени) сидящие  подорвать зал. Драйв от такого вечера получили все... Лариса  и Оля - спасибо вам за открытость и за радость общения! Оля - грациозна, пластична и темпераментна. Лариса - зажигалочка и превосходный рассказчик.
 Марина... Вот он ней хочется рассказать подробнее. Человек, которому хочется довериться. Её открытость, заинтересованность и гостеприимство - дает ощущение легкости. А теперь о сегоднящней свадьбе. 
Виртуозно проведенный мастер-класс.  При всей кажущейся легкости - виделся такой профессионализм. который поднимал людей на подвиги. Гости были заражены энтузиазмом и Марья просто лепила праздник по своему сценарию. ТАКОГО Я ЕЩЁ НИКОГДА НИ У КОГО НЕ ВИДЕЛА!!! Для меня 7 часов пролетело не заметно. Как будто я смотрела увлекательнейший фильм под названием "Свадьба от Марины Морозовой".
 Прощаюсь...  Продолжение следует.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/715067m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,


Маринка, тебе уже точно пора свои курсы повышения квалификации открывать. Вот уж поистине: к тебе не зарастёт народная тропа... Тем более, насколько ты гостеприимна, теперь уже знают многие.. :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*Масяня*,
 Светик, так курсы повышения и получаются...:biggrin: Лада за прошлый год провела 90 (!!!) юбилеев, а свадьбы вести до сих пор боится. Я целый год ее убеждала, что ничего страшного в свадьбах нет, что надо просто посмотреть. Вот, наконеч, это и произошло.
А свадьба вчера была особенная. Жених женится второй раз, причем первую свадьбу вела у него тоже я. Я, правда, его не вспомнила, просто увидела, что очень знакомое лицо, а напомнил мне об этом видеооператор - родной брат друга жениха (свидетеля). И еще чем чера была особенная свадьба, по крайней мере, для меня. Впервые в жизни и жених и свидетель сразу и очень категорично заявили мне, что ничего делать они не собираются  и чтобы я их не дергала вообще. Жених вообще весь вечер сиел со свирепой рожей, не станцевал ни одного, даже медленного танца и в каждую минуту убегал курить. Причем, курил там до последнего, пока я буквально силой не заводила его в зал. Сначала я жутко напрягалась, а потом тот же видеооператор сказал мне: "Да не обращайте на него внимания - он всегда такой". Свидетель был подстать жениху. А всю свадьбу сделали остальные друзья жениха. Как они веселились!!! Я уже потом к столу молодых и их родственников даже не поворачивалась, работала только на друзей. И все выкупы, где, казалось бы, не обойтись без жениха и свидетеля, сделали без них. Но что поразительно: когда все закончилось, жених, с такой же зверской мордой лица несколько раз поблагодарил и меня персонально и моего ди-джея, рассчитываясь тоже хвалил да хвалил...Правда с таким выражением лица, как будто он материл меня...:biggrin:

Ладушка пока еще спит...Сегодня у нас по плану прогулка по городу и разбор вчерашних полетов. Лада целую тетрадку исписала с вопросами и все порывалась вчера мне их задать, а я уже не лепить ни рисовать не могла.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> с Кургана то сам бог велел, я то летом однозначно выберусь, вопрос только в том, смогут ли девчата, люди то все работящие!!


Ин, так мы работящие только по выходным, а в будни-то швободные...Так что, приезжай!




> убейте меня, не скажу, как называется, но зажигалка, однозначно.


Ларис, в Новосибирске он у нас назывался "Дын-дын" :biggrin:




> Работает на свадьбах, последнюю отработал 6 июня. Если кого заинтересует, маякните, дам телефон...


Светланка, пиши телефон. Пусть будет на всякий пожарный - мало ли что...тьфу-тьфу-тьфу..не дай Бог....

----------


## Мишкина

Все хорошее прошло мимо Мишкиных, млин...:biggrin::frown:
Пока вы там веселились все - мы работали... Правда, свадьба была замечательная! :Ok:  Все как полагается, и пара красивая очень, и гости веселые, и доплатили сверху, короче все ок!!!
Мы очень рады за вас!!!! Так мало в нашей жизни праздников ДЛЯ НАС!!!!
Ладушке пламенный ПРИВЕТИШЕ!!!!! А остальные такие родные мне все, что кажется даже, я знаю, что каждый из вас делал до фото и после него...:wink: Все ваши жесты, интонации...
МОЛОДЕЧИКИ!!!!!!!! :Ok: :smile:

----------


## Анатольевна

АААААААААААААА!!!  :Vah: 
Хочу в Тюмень, хочу с Ладушкой познакомиться, хочу к Марье - соскучилась, хочу с девушками Тюменскими пообщаться и чтобы Мишкина тоже там былааааа!!!  :Mebiro 01: 

А нэту...  :Unknw:

----------


## solist64

Я вчера и сегодня то же, сорвавшись  с сессии, из славного города Челябинска, провел свадьбу. Свадьба то же необыкновенная. Не было ни родителей не свидетелей. Т. е. по сути сразу выпало два огромадных блока. Но по совету Марины(опять же)  тост за родителей все таки был. Честно признаюсь, не помню что говорил, но Светлана, диджей с которой я работал в этот раз, сказала, что я превзошел сам себя, и даже у нее слезы навернулись. Смысл слов помню. Это о том, что несмотря на то, что родителей нет с нами, но они незримо все равно с нами всегда. В конце свадьбы, когда прощались с гостями, сказала: "Мамочка, у нас все будет замечательно! Мы тебе обещаем"  Значит со словами попал в точку. А вообще свадьбой недволен. Сидели большую часть времени, разговаривали. Тацевали мало, конкурсы со скрипом, хотя гостям понравилось, благодарили, подходили за визитками. Завтра снова отбываю в Челябу! Марина за совет спасибо огромное, раньше отсутствие родителей я всегда "спускал нра тормозах"

*Добавлено через 1 час 23 минуты*



> В конце свадьбы, когда прощались с гостями, сказала: "Мамочка, у нас все будет замечательно! Мы тебе обещаем"


В конце свадьбы, когда прощались с гостями, невеста сказала: "Мамочка, у нас все будет замечательно! Мы тебе обещаем"
*Исправленному верить!!!*

----------


## naatta

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Ларико-2009 
> убейте меня, не скажу, как называется, но зажигалка, однозначно.
> 
> Ларис, в Новосибирске он у нас назывался "Дын-дын"


Не, Марин, он вроде надывался "Дыдым"!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

А может я чего-то путаю.kuku

----------


## Марья

> Не, Марин, он вроде надывался "Дыдым"!!!


Точно, Наташ! Это я уже попутала. Именно ДЫДЫМ.

Начинаем фоторепортаж сегодняшнего дня под названием "Лада в Тюмени". Вернее он прошел под девизом "*Имеем право!!!*" Всегда и всех своих гостей я везу в самое любимое свое место - к мосту влюбленных, панорама на Архитектурную академию. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/675138m.jpg[/IMG]
и конечно - знаменитые замки на балясинах моста
[IMG]http://*********ru/673090m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/663874m.jpg[/IMG]
ну и наскальная...т.е. намостная письменность
[IMG]http://*********ru/667970m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/659778m.jpg[/IMG]
потом пошли гулять по направлению к центру и зашли в ресторан "Ермолаев". Вот в нем мы пропали надолго. Живое пшеничное пиво (на наш взгляд - обыкновенная бражка, но необыкновенно вкусная) и 7 видов горячих колбасок. В общем, пока мы сидели, на экранах в ресторане успели показать полностью "Служебный роман" и половину первой серии "Вокзала для двоих"...
[IMG]http://*********ru/707909m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/717125m.jpg[/IMG]

потом был Горсад и колесо обозрения (как дети накатались на всех каруселях), пешеходный бульвар, фонтан и центральный рынок, где Лада купила все ингидиенты для узбекского плова. 
[IMG]http://*********ru/699717m.jpg[/IMG]
Потом приехали домой, и завалились спать. В общем, вы пока рассматривайте фотографии, а мы пошли есть плов. (у нас час ночи)

----------


## Ларико

Вот так... значит... плов уже поедают. Вкусный, наверноееееее...

----------


## Ладушка

Здравствуйте.дорогие! Я - дома.
Когда села в электричку... Включила песни Толкуновой и Сенчиной в наушниках,... а в окне мелькают  красавицы берёзы, ели, зеленые поля, цветочки на пригорках и летающие  бабочки  облаком над ними...  Грусти не было, а было состояние счастья и радости. Радости от  приятного общения и от приближающейся встречи с детьми и  родными людьми.
Позади долгожданная поездка в славный город Тюмень. Красивый, гостеприимный ...   Влюбилась в город. Восхищение и восторг. 

Марина - ты стала за эти три дня для меня самым близким и родным человеком.

Благодарна судьбе за эту встречу.  И буду ждать новой.
 :flower: 
P.S Взяла заказ на свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> мы работящие только по выходным, а в будни-то швободные...Так что, приезжай


ловлю на слове!




> Лада за прошлый год провела 90 (!!!) юбилеев


вау!!! супер!Это в неделю сколько раз надо провести юбилеи, чтобы 90 набралось?? Что то с математикой туго у меня




> В конце свадьбы, когда прощались с гостями, невеста сказала: "Мамочка, у нас все будет замечательно! Мы тебе обещаем"


так трогательно, молодец...







> Начинаем фоторепортаж сегодняшнего дня под названием "Лада в Тюмени".


оййеее, родные места, хочуу в Тюмень, аж сердце защемило... Все таки 7 лет жизни там прошло, причем 7 лет молодости))))




> потом пошли гулять по направлению к центру и зашли в ресторан "Ермолаев".


это тот, который у гор сада, чуть дальше? Мы в том году тоже там зажгли, под живую музыку. А до нее играл топер на ф-но, так классно, но по моему я одна его слушала и как дура на весь зал хлопала))))




> Взяла заказ на свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!!


меня Марина 1,5 года назад тоже сподвигла на юбилей, я за них боялась браться, теперь люблю их не меньше свадеб))

----------


## Ладушка

> Это в неделю сколько раз надо провести юбилеи, чтобы 90 набралось?? Что то с математикой туго у меня


Этот вопрос мне уже задавали. У нас не очень много кафешек и ни одного ресторана в городе. Практически каждый день в том кафе где я работала, расписан за год вперёд. Так вот,  в нём работала не я одна ведущая, а ещё одна более опытная,  иначе мне пришлось бы проводить все 365 дней .Боливар не выдержал бы таких нагрузок))) К тому же услуги ведущей были как бонус от кафе - два часа бесплатно. Поэтому  некоторый опыт проведения юбилеев, выпускных и детских  банкетов - накоплен. Переходим на новый уровень. Пожелайте мне успеха, дорогие.

----------


## Ларико

> P.S Взяла заказ на свадьбу!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smile:


Какая ты молодец!!!!!! рада за тебя, Лада! Уверена, прочитав отчет, мы все улыбнемся и скажем: ПРЕЛЕСТЬ КАКАЯ! :flower: 

С приездом домой!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

лада, а по чем у вас там свадьбы и юбилеи? я же тоже в тюм области живу, инетересуюсь ценами  примерными, для сравнения. Сколько отдельно стоит ведущий, и сколько ди джей. И еще вопрос, вот ты ведешь в одном кафе, город не большой, наверное часто встречаются повторные юбилеи, как часто меняешь программу?

----------


## Ладушка

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 У меня ни один юбилей не был похож на другой... всегда составляется индивидуальный сценарий. Могли повторяться некоторые кричалки, подводки..  Но сам сценарий был  - отличным от предыдущего иногда кардинально! К примеру, юбилей 75 лет женщине. У неё ни внуков, ни мужа. Из гостей один только народный хор!! Здесь уже  не пойдёт  ни один сценарий из предложенных.) Или женщина  - преподаватель любящая шансон. Или преподаватель французского языка мечтающая побывать во Франции. Или юбилей медика где все 30 чел - женщины! 
 Мне повезло. все кому я проводила юбилей были замечательные люди! И все - разные и интересные.  Сценарий не мог быть  однотипным изначально.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> лада, а по чем у вас там свадьбы и юбилеи?


Не знаю. Серьёзно. Коля несколько раз подбивал меня позвонить по  телефонам в рекламе, но я такая трусиха))) И могу просто захохотать в ответственный момент)))  Могу сказать за себя в личке. ОК?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> К примеру, юбилей 75 лет женщине. У неё ни внуков, ни мужа. Из гостей один только народный хор!! Здесь уже не пойдёт ни один сценарий из предложенных.) Или женщина - преподаватель любящая шансон. Или преподаватель французского языка мечтающая побывать во Франции. Или юбилей медика где все 30 чел - женщины! 
> Мне повезло. все кому я проводила юбилей были замечательные люди! И все - разные и интересные. Сценарий не мог быть однотипным изначально


супер! вот это подход! И самое главное, при таком колличестве юбилеев не лень каждый раз все это кардинально менять. У меня бывают повторы в одних и тех же компаниях, раз поселок небольшой, так сколько труда стоит переделать весь сценарий. Конечно это потому, что опыта маловато, но без всех вас я бы не справилась. Вчера пришли молодожены на встречу и сказали, мы хотим только вас, потому как у тех 2 самых популярных наших ведущих все одно и то же. Были на 6 свадьбах за год, и уже наизусть знаем, что будет дальше)))) Что 10 лет назад было, что сейчас. Поэтому буду стараться их удивить)))






> Коля несколько раз подбивал меня позвонить по телефонам в рекламе, но я такая трусиха))) И могу просто захохотать в ответственный момент


мне много раз звонили конкуренты, я в первый момент не врубаюсь, а когда начинают задавать вопросы, не свойственные обычным молодоженам или юбилярам, просекаю это дело. Хотя мне все равно, я ни разу не звонила тоже, и только иногда узнаю от клиентов у кого что сколько стоит.




> Могу сказать за себя в личке. ОК?


без проблем, конечно!

----------


## Солнце45

Всем привет! Я новенькая....ну не совсем новенькая...с некоторыми уже даже знакома лично))) Марине Морозовой респект и большая уважуха)))) Что-то здесь прослышала о мастер-классе...Мариночка, а можно и мне Вас посетить с дружественным визитом? Девочки меня вчера только научили, как  отправить сообщение...так что я не только "геолог, но еще и лузер"

----------


## Марья

*Солнце45*,
 Ну наконец-то!!!  :biggrin: ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!  :flower: 
Светик, теперь еще подпиши имя в автоподписи и выходи уже на большой свет - перед всем форумом представляйся в теме "Кто мы"...:wink:

----------


## Ларико

*Солнце45*,
 Добро пожаловать! А ник-то какой хороший! СОЛНЦЕ!!! Уже тепло становится. Да еще и 45 - это номер моего дома))))).
И вообще, девочки! Делюсь хорошим настроением. Просто так. Берите!))))

----------


## Мишкина

> Всем привет! Я новенькая....ну не совсем новенькая...с некоторыми уже даже знакома лично))) Марине Морозовой респект и большая уважуха)))) Что-то здесь прослышала о мастер-классе...Мариночка, а можно и мне Вас посетить с дружественным визитом? Девочки меня вчера только научили, как  отправить сообщение...так что я не только "геолог, но еще и лузер"


Приветствую тезку!!!:smile:

----------


## Солнце45

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Марья*,
 Ну наконец-то!!!  ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
Светик, теперь еще подпиши имя в автоподписи и выходи уже на большой свет - перед всем форумом представляйся в теме "Кто мы"...

Марина, ааааа автоподпись это где? Про большой свет знаю....Всем спасибо за теплый прием!!!!! Сегодня веду первый выпускной...вообще первый

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Ну наконец-то!!! ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!!
> Светик, теперь еще подпиши имя в автоподписи и выходи уже на большой свет - перед всем форумом представляйся в теме "Кто мы".


Марина, ааааа автоподпись это где? Про большой свет знаю....Всем спасибо за теплый прием!!!!! Сегодня веду первый выпускной...вообще первый....вот я думаю так лучше...ща я разберусь

----------


## Марья

> ааааа автоподпись это где?


проштудируй тему "А как?"
а сегодня тебе бооольшой удачи на выпускном!!!  :flower:

----------


## Ларико

ТовариСЧи! А у нашей *Светы Д*. сегодня День рождения!
 Поздравляю я тебя, Света!!!!! Не знаю, когда ты будешь в "эфире", но все же. Сердечно поздравляю желаю осуществить задуманное и в скором времени пригласить всех нас на новоселье! А еще много хорошей работы! И еще здоровья тебе, Света, твоим близким и твоим друзьям! Будь любима, будь счастлива! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Марья*,
 Маришка, с этой лихорадкой свадебно - юбилейной совсем тебя потеряла:frown:!
Прискакала к вам сюда, что б поклониться тебе в ноги за футболки!!!!!!!!!
Кланяюсь! Марина Морозова - ты мой ангел-хранитель и вдохновитель!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

СветаД, позравляю тебя с днем варенья!!! (лечше поздно, чем никогда)
От всей души тебе желаю:
Пусть жизнь подарит маленькое чудо,
Что б все дожи и грозы к урожаю,
А урожай - к деньгам, а деньги - к людям!
И чтоб любовь, надежда, вера и удача
В пути твоем почаще бы встречались!
И каждый день хорошей песней начат,
И никогда чтоб эта песня не кончалась! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 


Здравствуйте, девочки. Ну вот вроде бы и кончились все выпусные, свадьбы, дни молодежи и т.д. Можно и пену с  :Jopa:  стряхнуть. В пятницу едем с дочерью поступать в Тюмень, буду там до среды. У меня большое желание втретиться с вами, познакомиться и пообщаться. Если у вас будет время в эти дни - дайте знать.:smile:

----------


## Марья

*Ольга Усольцева*,
Оля, просто все супер складывается! В субботу работаю свадьбу и здесь же в субботу работают и Мишкины. В воскресенье все собираемся, приедет еще и Инна Бурный Поток, ну и наши девчонки, естесственно. Так что в воскресенье с утра созваниваемся. мой телефон 89091801314
А в понедельник еще и Серега Солист приезжает....:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

СУПЕР!!!  :Vah: Пошла чемодан паковать!:wink:

----------


## solist64

Понял! В понедельник после такого девичника все будут мертвы и я никого не застану!!!:mad:

----------


## Марья

> Понял! В понедельник после такого девичника все будут мертвы и я никого не застану!!!


:tongue: плохо же ты о нас думаешь...:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> плохо же ты о нас думаешь...


 это точно)))) если что, я в Тюмени) Зубки лечу пока, в воскресенье жду звонка!

----------


## Мишкина

Друзья! Завтра будем уже в Тюмени!!! Соскучилась по всем!!! :smile:
Поздравляю с *ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ ЛАРИСУ-ЛОРИКО*!!!! 
Счастья тебе, любви, здоровья и тебе, и Львёночку твоему, и маме с папой!!!!

----------


## solist64

*Ларико-2009*,
 Поздравляю! С Днем рожденья! Хороших тебе клиентов и побольше! Удачи!

----------


## о-ля-ля

Лариса, я как всегда позже всех узнаю все новости. С днём рождения тебя , поздравляю!.И всех благ тебе я желаю!.Любить и быть любимой!
 Что-то в уме крутится из сказки, по моему "Элли и дровосек со страшилой. " Там волшебница говорила заклинание, что-то вроде -Лорики-ёрики....И вот у тебя если грустный момент настанет в жизни или взгрустнётся немного, то говори это заклинание:ЛОРИКИ-ЁРИКИ !!!-загадывай желание и всё будет хорошо.

----------


## Марья

Нарооод! время - полпятого утра, а мы только спать заваливаемся...в виде дров....  До 12-ти не будите, а потом все созваниваемся и договариваемся о встрече, ладно? :wink:

----------


## Ларико

> Лариса, я как всегда позже всех узнаю все новости. С днём рождения тебя , поздравляю!.И всех благ тебе я желаю!.Любить и быть любимой!
>  Что-то в уме крутится из сказки, по моему "Элли и дровосек со страшилой. " Там волшебница говорила заклинание, что-то вроде -Лорики-ёрики....И вот у тебя если грустный момент настанет в жизни или взгрустнётся немного, то говори это заклинание:ЛОРИКИ-ЁРИКИ !!!-загадывай желание и всё будет хорошо.


Оля! Спасибо тебе огромное. Как раз сейчас понадобилось такое заклинание :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 15 часов 5 минут*
Вот фотографии с нашей сегодняшней встречи! Только я про фотоаппарат вспомнила, когда Мишкина с Мишей уже уехали! :Tu: 
http://s42.radikal.ru/i096/0907/a7/53122b6e4b27.jpg

Так что мы с Инной и Мариной:biggrin:

http://s46.radikal.ru/i114/0907/c5/185f97013bd0.jpg

*Добавлено через 15 часов 14 минут*
Ну вот! Перепутала ссылки, надо было копировать вторую, а не первую! Да еще и в первое сообщение попала:frown:

----------


## marusya2304

здравствуйте, дороге коллеги!!!! меня зовут Мария, я из Ханты-Мансийска!!!!! буду рада нашему общениею!!!

----------


## Масяня

*marusya2304*,


вливайся

----------


## Марья

*marusya2304*,
 Привет, Маша!!! Очень  рады!!!!
*Масяня*,
А ты, радость моя, на юга-то через Тюмень поедешь или как? :wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Я уже дома, всем ооогромный привет! Маришка, пиши отчет, как с Серегой погуляли, где были, ну и вообщем все впечатления.
Лично я очень рада нашему знакомству со Светланой, Мишой, Ларисой. Для общения конечно было немного времени, но впечатления о каждом только самые хорошие. Я думаю, не в последний раз....)))

----------


## Ларико

*marusya2304*,
 Очень рады! Привет!
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*, Конечно, не в последний раз! Я лично тоже рада!

----------


## Марья

> Я думаю, не в последний раз....)


естесственно!!!



> Маришка, пиши отчет, как с Серегой погуляли, где были, ну и вообщем все впечатления.


поскольку мы с Сережей уже знакомы больше года, то впечатления от встречи самые ожидаемые, приятные  :Oj: :biggrin:
Два дня он выгуливал меня по Тюмени, благо погода шепчет... Подолгу сидели в кафешках, пили пиво (он - безалкогольное, а я старая алкоголичка - обычное)..Ну и конечно, разговоры, разговоры, разговоры... Вечером за компом просмотр видео - всего, чего есть и у меня и у его. Он цельный жесткий диск привез. Сейчас Серега дрыхнет в соседней комнате, завтра утром уезжает...

----------


## solist64

Друзья-коллеги! Провел три незабываемых дня в Тюмени! С Мариной мне просто интересно. Мне кажется, мы одинаково мыслим! Одними категориями! Хотя Маринка молодая и красивая, а я старый и больной! Было здорово! Пиво и разговоры, я не был в Тюмени в "свободном полете" больше 10 лет. Классный город. После "депрессивного" Кургана - это что-то!!! И Марья - это тоже гениальный, умнейший человек. Я не раболепствую никогда и не перед кем. Это действительно так!



А я-то какой ХОРОШИЙ!!! Жаль только больше ни с кем из вашей компании не встретился! Но не последний день живем!!! Я надеюсь! Будет и  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: : и  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: f

----------


## Марья

*solist64*,
Сереж, ну ты даешь! Я даже не знаю - как на такие комплименты реагировать...сижу тупо на строчки смотрю....Сегодня еще посмотрю, уж больно приятно,а завтра как модератор удалю  :Vah:  




> Будет и : и f


бе-бе-бе...а у меня и то и другое уже было :tongue:

----------


## Януська

Молодцы!! На фотке прям мафия настоящая тамадинская в очках :))) 
Серега, к тебе вопрос, ты случайно в Одноклассниках ко мне не стучался в друзья? А то кажется я тебя удалили нечаянно :(( Извини, стучись еще раз, тут уж я не облажаюсь :)))

----------


## Марья

*Януська*,
ой, какие люди у нас в гостях!!!! :wink: Еще бы взяла и приехала, младняш, а???

----------


## solist64

*Януська*,
 А я уж думал провинился где!!!! 
Но я не трус, Янусь!
Я повторюсь!

*Добавлено через 4 часа 59 минут*



> а завтра как модератор удалю


Не вздумай! Я и так редко отмечаюсь!

----------


## Ларико

Не была в теме 2 дня! А какие новости!
Сразу винюсь перед Серегой: Извинииииии! Ну не смогла!!!! В первый день уж было ринулась к вам в кафешечку, но Марина сказала, что объевшись идете домой... А во второй день урулила по гостям. Но, согласна, не последний раз ты в Тюмени! Обязательно в следующий раз обязуюсь быть!

*Януська!* Вот это радость огроменная! С возвращением! Не знаю, помнишь или нет, мы до форума немножко общались в Контакте. Ну это не главное, когда читала темы, было жалко, что... ну и это тоже прошло. Сейчас ты здесь! И это замечательно! 

Ну, и, конечно, сегодняшняя встреча со Светой *Масяней*. Она проездом в Тюмени, едет с мужем на тамадею в Песчаном. Марина протрубила "сбор №1!!!!!!" Я, к счастью, была не вгостях:biggrin:, прибежала. Опять поставили на уши кафе "Талисман"! Танцевали, разговаривали и т.п. И вот доказательства:biggrin:

Это *Марья и Масяня*



А это уже и я тут:



И еще одна:



Вот так. Любуйтесь!:biggrin:

----------


## zizi

Да что ж такое, в одну тему зайдешь встречаются, в другую зайдёшь, ещё круче. Всё Марина, жди и меня в гости. 18 свадьбу отведу и до августа я совершенно свободна.:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Маришке больше всех от гостей достается))) Столько желающих пообщаться)))
Эх, тоже хочу жить в Тюмени! И ехать никуда не надо, все в Тюмень стекаются

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Эх, девчонки, а мне так и не повезло с вами встретится.:frown: Только в воскресенье собралась звонить Марине - звонок , наш ДК обокрали:redface:, пришлось срочно на переклладных выезжать домой. Слава, богу по горячим следам все нашли. Но вот встреча с вами сорвалась, ОБИДНО до слез :Tu: . Ну ничего я еще в этом месяце наведаюсь в Тюмень. :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*zizi*,
*Ольга Усольцева*,
Девчонки, вот и еще один повод для минитамадеи!!! :wink:

----------


## solist64

> Девчонки, вот и еще один повод для минитамадеи!!!


Поддерживаю Марину! Может чего и выйдет!

----------


## KainskCherry

Девочки,захожу уже который раз сюда-просто для того,чтоб на вас посмотреть-какие лица счастливые!!!!Родные такие,ух,дайте потискать,обнять крепко!Позитиффффф!!!

----------


## Ларико

*KainskCherry*,
 Приезжай! Обнимемся!:smile:

----------


## Юльчита

Спасибо огромное ,Ларико  :Aga: ,за то, что дала правильное направление.Такая темка :Ok: , а я и не знала. Нефтеюганск вроде тоже в Тюменской области, если не ошибаюсь:biggrin:. Я хоть не коренной житель (сама родом из Новосибирской области), но живу в Юганске уже пятый год, поэтому с удовольствием присоединюсь к вам. :flower:  Всем привет!!!

----------


## Марья

> Нефтеюганск вроде тоже в Тюменской области, если не ошибаюсь


да уж.... не ошибаешься... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Хотя расстояние такое, что в другом месте уже бы три области можно было проехать....

----------


## KainskCherry

Ну,если в таком разрезе смотреть,мой папулечка северянин и в ваших краях проводит большую часть времени,так что я вроде как,тоже родственная северу душа!Это я так в родственники набиваюсь!Всем доброго дня!

----------


## Юльчита

> Хотя расстояние такое, что в другом месте уже бы три области можно было проехать....


Вот я и сомневаюсь!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

*Юльчита*, а я знаю откуда ты! Мы же с Танюшкой общаемся! Новосибирск - наш друг! А его область - подруга! Так что, девоньки, мы все местные! Марья же написала "окрестности" - вот мы скоро все окрестности и соберем!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Марья же написала "окрестности" - вот мы скоро все окрестности и соберем!


А мне на автобусе до Тюмени всего 8 часов... Я тоже почти родственница...:biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесса! Я люблю в Казахстане отдыхать!!! 3 раза там была! А ты у нас была? Нет? Так приезжай!!!!

----------


## Марья

> А мне на автобусе до Тюмени всего 8 часов... Я тоже почти родственница...


родственница! гони рубль!!! Мне Афоня рубль должен... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*



> А ты у нас была? Нет? Так приезжай!!!!


а она уже былаааа :tongue:в феврале....коньяком казахстанским меня поила....

----------


## solist64

Девчонки! Можно я как Сухов буду?:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> родственница! гони рубль!!! Мне Афоня рубль должен...





> в феврале....коньяком казахстанским меня поила....


О каких рублях тогда может идти речь??? :eek: :biggrin:



> Я люблю в Казахстане отдыхать!!!


Так тоже приезжай!!!  :flower: 



> Девчонки! Можно я как Сухов буду?


Будь!  :Aga:

----------


## Ларико

[QUOTE=Анатольевна;
Так тоже приезжай!!!  :flower: 
[/QUOTE]

Инесса! ЕздилА, былА! А теперь Львенок! Прямого поезда нет, из Кургана тоже отменили, на котором я всегда ездила, а на автобусе Лев не выдержит... а может я:biggrin: Ох, я бы с удовольствием!!!! Мне и моря не надо! У вас мне исльно климатит :Aga:

----------


## Юльчита

> Мне и моря не надо!


Ох, а я б сейчас рванула на море, да прицепчик мешает, Миланой зовут.:biggrin:

----------


## Солнце45

Девченки, а приезжайте в Тобольск...у меня знаете какой город красивый!...приглашаю! :Ok: :smile:
в провинции отдохнуть можно...Ух!Работать надо в больших городах, а жить в маленьких...

А я фотку наконец-то, блин, загрузила...Ха-Ха...это я..

----------


## Ларико

> Девченки, а приезжайте в Тобольск...у меня знаете какой город красивый!...приглашаю!:smile:
> в провинции отдохнуть можно...Ух!Работать надо в больших городах, а жить в маленьких...
> 
> А я фотку наконец-то, блин, загрузила...Ха-Ха...это я..


Теперь видим! 

А в Тобольске я была проездом, ночью! Ничего не видела. Но знаю, что город красивый)))) Как-нибудь соберусь.

----------


## Ларико

Поздравляю Марину Морозову с двойным личным юбилеем!!!!! 20 лет назад приехала к нам в город этот прекрасный человек! и 10 лет ее тамадинской деятельности! 
Марина! Желаю тебе всего самого необыкновенного! Еще более бОльших успехов во всем! Но то, что я хочу тебе сказать лично, скажу сегодня в кафе! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

и я от всей души поздравляю нашу милую Маришку!!! 
Солнечную, оптимистичную, яркую, неординарную, гостеприимную, открытую, симпатиШную, и просто классную девченку! Марин, еще лет 50 как минимум тебе творческой деятельности, а потом в учителя, откроешь школу ведущих, отбою от желающих не будет, впрочем можно параллельно уже сейчас))))
Вообщем, счастья тебе и миллион заказов!))

----------


## Солнце45

Мариночка, счастья тебе личного...безмерного! Пусть никогда не иссякнет твой творческий потенциал! Благодарных клиентов тебе и верных друзей! Каким чувством я выделила именно тебя из всех форумчан, я до сих пор не понимаю....и очень благодарна судьбе, что так случилось...поистине не знаешь где найдешь!

----------


## Марья

*Ларико-2009*,
*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
*Солнце45*,
Девочки, спасибо, мои дорогие!!!! Только что проводила Мишкиных и Серегу. Щас еще немножко посплю и выложу фотки со вчерашнего праздника!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Маришка! Поздравляю!
Юлагодарим за все, что ты делаешь для людей! Спасибо за то, что ты есть на свете - чистый, честный, добрый, хороший ЧЕЛОВЕК!!! Привет от Анютки, она поступила!!!
С меня поляна :Aga: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/773037.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

> Привет от Анютки, она поступила!!!


Оля, скажи ей, что она поросюха - даже не позвонила.... Я думала, ну раз не звонит, значит, наоборот, завалила ребенка своими советами :biggrin:

----------


## Ладушка

Дорогая Марина!
Прими мои поздравления и зная, что ты  спокойно относишься к цветам и обожаешь парнокопытных.... мои пожелания:
Будь всегда такой же резвой и легкой на подьём 

[IMG]http://*********ru/748451.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть тебя радуют  окружающие

[IMG]http://*********ru/752547.jpg[/IMG]
Пусть вокруг тебя всегда будут друзья

[IMG]http://*********ru/753571.jpg[/IMG]
Верного товарища

[IMG]http://*********ru/750499.jpg[/IMG]
 И  достижения всех твоих самых  немыслимых фантазий!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/751523.jpg[/IMG]
 Токое вот поздравление в картинках и маленький  :flower:

----------


## Марья

Итак, начинаю фотоотчет о вчерашнем празднике!
Единственные представители плеяды клиентов - мои брат со снохой.
[IMG]http://*********ru/762813m.jpg[/IMG]
брат еще по совместительству - мой водитель, вокалист и второй ди-джей.

Сергей Соловьев в миру, а на форуме Солист64 обещал приехать только к 9 вечера, но приехал уже к 7, причем, успев отработать второй день свадьбы. Чем просто поверг в радостный шок! 

деушки выпендриваются... :biggrin: Марья, Ларико и Мишкина. 
безумна благодарна Ларисе, что не смотря на проблемы, все-таки смогла, хоть и ненадолго вырваться. До последнего боялась, что у нее не получится, тем большей была радость, когда увидела ее входящей в зал, да еще с шикарным букетом цветов.
[IMG]http://*********ru/747453m.jpg[/IMG]

компания в сборе, да не вся... Самый первый слева сидит мой диджей - Радион.
[IMG]http://*********ru/738237m.jpg[/IMG]

Мои любимые Мишкины! В миру Светлана и Михаил Островских! 
[IMG]http://*********ru/732093m.jpg[/IMG]

пьяная...счастливая...и вся в цветах... :biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/736189m.jpg[/IMG]

наша компания:
[IMG]http://*********ru/734141m.jpg[/IMG]

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Сергей Соловьев в миру, а на форуме Солист64 обещал приехать только к 9 вечера, но приехал уже к 7, причем, успев отработать второй день свадьбы. Чем просто поверг в радостный шок!


почему-то фотография не вставилась, еще раз дублирую:
[IMG]http://*********ru/754621m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ладушка

*Марья*,
 Классная компания! Какие счастливые и знакомые лица!  Даже  певец - узбек из ресторана и тот  знакомый!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Даже  певец - узбек из ресторана и тот  знакомый!


ага...он...Но под конец он нас уже не выдержал....флешку с немеком таким Светланке отдал, типа -- отвяжитесь уже от меня...:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

урра, и я посмотрела, минут 20 открывала, но открыла, и даже фотки видно,)))) Молодцы. И вообще, Марья ты спец по устройству этаких междусобойчик. Правильно, не все же работать только для клиентов, надо и себе устраивать праздники. Эх, какой бы себе праздник придумать)))))))

----------


## Donald

*Вау! Мариша! Я хоть и не Тюменец, но я с тобой одной крови! Да к тому ж - ты любофф неразделенная!
Солнышко! Я тебя праздравляю сильно-сильно! И щасття тебе желаю огромного!! Такого большого, чтоб только унести смогла! И роста профессионального, если это еще возможно с твоими высотами. Хотя.. с твоим упорством и пытливостью нивозможного НЕТ!!! 
Я равняюсь на тебя, и люблю!!!*

----------


## manja

Марина...
я очень рада за тебя...за твой рост...профессиональный....
и  десять лет...это как бы и для тебя большой букет роз...как розовый юбилей ...
Цвети, красуйся...укрепляйся...восторгай....радуй всех кто с тобой рядышком...и даже никогда не видел тебя...но все равно...от всей души желает тебе...много много много...светлых и солнечных дней....и теплых струй дождя в виде апплодисментов...
[IMG]http://*********ru/786352m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*Donald*, 



> Да к тому ж - ты любофф неразделенная!


Да ладно, не скромничай... :rolleyes: По - моему, очень даже разделённая...  :Oj: (Это я предполагаю!!! :smile:)

*Марья*
_Ну и я ж тебя поздравляю!!! Это же классно, что ты нашла себя, нашла "свой" город! Некоторые всю жизнь мечутся в поисках любимой профессии и места, где им было бы хорошо. А тебе повезло! Пусть везёт и дальше!!!_

----------


## zizi

> деушки выпендриваются... :biggrin: Марья, Ларико и Мишкина.


А дэвушки какие все красавицы :flower: . Светик с новой стрижкой. :Ok: 

Мариночка, поздравляю и присоеденяюсь ко всему сказанному здесь в твой адрес. Ты просто умница, красавица, талантище и добрейшей души человек.   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Марья

> По - моему, очень даже разделённая... (Это я предполагаю!!! )


как грицца, правильно преполагаешь!!! :biggrin::wink:

Всем-всем-всем!!! Спасибо, мои родненькие!!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,


Маринка, обожаю, восхиаюсь, видео твоё ещё не смотрела, хочу всё с чувством, толком и расстановкой.

Хочу пожелать тебе одного, даря многим праздник - не забудь, пожалуйста о СЕБЕ, я хочу, чтобы ты знала, в этом мире есть люди. которым ты ПРОСТО ДОРОГА, потому что ТЫ - это ТЫ!

----------


## Мишкина

А я без нее уже жить не могу!!! Без моей подружки!!! Переезжать чтоль в Тюмень???:biggrin:
Одного желаю.... чтобы тебя все так же обожали, как сейчас - твои друзья, заказчики, родные - еще много-много лет. А, наверно, по-другому относиться к тебе нельзя - просто ты хороший Человек!:smile:
Любим тебя, Мишкины... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Света Д.

Всем, всем , огромный привет! Я переехала домой1 у меня всё отлично! Только что вернулась с юбилея. Настроение Супер!!! Чувствуется, что не зря работаю! Всем Удачи!!!!

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки,  здравствуйте! Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой: срочно нужна песня гимн тюменской молодежи, оригинал у нас есть, нужно что-то забойное, ремикс. Или какая-нибудь другая песня о Тюмени. Это нужно для постановки танца в млодежном коллективе. Надеюсь у вас есть что-нибудь подобное, помоите пожалуста.:rolleyes:

----------


## Света Д.

Всем ещё раз привет! Помогите пожайлуста! Надо телефончик того, кто может сделать слайд - шоу, приехать с аппаратурой в кафе и продемонстрировать. Естиественно клиент оплачивает.

----------


## Марья

*Света Д.*,
Светланка, телефончик в личке....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Таак, Тюменские, давайте посчитаемся, кто у нас едет в Питер. И курганские, шадринские, все короче из нашей округи. Я правильно поняла, что на одном поезде покатим? Шампанское в поезд уже закупать?))))

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*



> Всем ещё раз привет! Помогите пожайлуста! Надо телефончик того, кто может сделать слайд - шоу, приехать с аппаратурой в кафе и продемонстрировать. Естиественно клиент оплачивает.
> __________________


эх, Свет, в Тюмень что ли перебираться))))))) у меня муж бы сделал, но далековато.....

----------


## Ларико

> Тюменские, давайте посчитаемся, кто у нас едет в Питер.


Первый!:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Я правильно поняла, что на одном поезде покатим?


Иннусь, ты тоже собралась? УРРРРРАААААА!!!!! А с нами еще и казахстанцев считать надо и радуженцев.  :Aga:  Так что компания подбирается -  :Ok:  Питер вздрогнет :biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Иннусь, ты тоже собралась? УРРРРРАААААА!!!!! А с нами еще и казахстанцев считать надо и радуженцев.  Так что компания подбирается -  Питер вздрогнет


ну Питер не только от нас вздрогнет, а от такого колличества творческих людей, а насчет казахстанцев, они до Тюмени поедут, или мы мимо них? 
Билеты ты у нас, Мариш будешь брать, мы тебе денежку и копию паспорта, так?


Если Лара первая, то я ВТОРАЯ!!!))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Марья

> Если Лара первая, то я ВТОРАЯ!!!))))))))))))))))))))


Ну тогда я просто ГЛАВНАЯ!!! :biggrin: по крайней мере ответственная за билеты. Поезд "Тюмень-Питер" у нас формируется, так что можно брать билеты за 40 дней. Так что к 1 декабря буду собирать все копии паспортов.

----------


## solist64

Взяли сами себЯ сосчитали! Запишите меня!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Марья*,
Марин, узнай, пожалуйста, расписание поезда "Тюмень-Питер" - нам, если на автобусе до вас ехать, подгадать же как-то надо...
И стоимость билета тоже...

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки и мальчишки, я тоже хочу............. Но взяла отпуск на 2 недели как раз на Новогодние празники, а всё остальное отгуляла летом. Так что меня никто не отпустит.  И муж уходит на ссесию....

----------


## Ладушка

Вполне возможно, что на станции  "Баженово"  в вашу компанию  вольюсь и я...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Взяли сами себЯ сосчитали! Запишите меня!


Сергей, так мы и хотели перекличку сделать, ты просто скажи, я - третий, и все дела))





> И стоимость билета тоже...


Марина сказала мне в том году плацкарт был 1700, я думаю такой толпой в плацкарте нам удобнее будет, тем более, что если брать за 45 дней места будут хорошие, и все рядом)




> Так что меня никто не отпустит. И муж уходит на ссесию....
> __________________


жалко(( я тоже не могла вырваться 2 года, так хотела, а в этом году как раз отпуск остался 8 дней, пахала летом на пришкольном лагере специально, за свой счет бы не дали, я в том году просила, а отпуск не имеют права не дать, вот......





> Вполне возможно, что на станции "Баженово" в вашу компанию вольюсь и я...
> __________________


Лада, почему это вполне возможно, ты еще думаешь???

----------


## Ладушка

> Лада, почему это вполне возможно, ты еще думаешь???


Как только будет отправлен перевод - тогда уже сомнений не будет. Вчера  поговорила с Дедом Морозом, он пообещал сделать такой подарок)) А глаза у Д М - мужнины:smile:

----------


## Солнце45

Четыре...или пять? Я с вами!  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

> Марин, узнай, пожалуйста, расписание поезда "Тюмень-Питер" - нам, если на автобусе до вас ехать, подгадать же как-то надо...


Ин, поезд где-то в 4 дня отправляется. А ваш автобус в 6 утра приходит. Так что вы еще у меня погостить успеете :wink:

*Добавлено через 57 секунд*
*Солнце45*,
Светланка, ты тоже в Питер решилась???? УРРРРААААААААА  :flower:

----------


## Юльчита

Ой, девочки ( и мальчики) , я тоже хочу.Но у меня розовая свадьба 13 января.10 лет оттрубили с упругом.Может в Питере и отметить?:biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> .Может в Питере и отметить?


А почему нет??? я думаю, такой юбилей вам точно запомнится!!! У Мишкиных тоже розовая свадьба.....

Кстати, где мои  Мишкины пропали???

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

девченки, у меня конструктивное предложение: может нам как то объединиться, для показа визитки, Инна сказала подумать, вот я думаю, в каком плане лучше: по одному, в стиле КВН, или это песня, или сценка толпой? У кого то есть какие предложения? В поезде уже отрепетируем, но музыка и идеи нужны немного раньше....

----------


## Ладушка

Нас форум всех собрал в один вагон
  И покатился поезд  в славный Питер
С уральских гор вам шлём земной поклон
И пламенный привет от нас примите!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Предлагаю переделать вот  эту песенку
Жанна Агузарова / Ты, только ты

Не упрекай меня, постой
Что я сегодня не с тобой
Что я опять иду в оркестр
На репетицию
И не удерживай меня
Прожить без музыки и дня
Она во мне стучится белой
Белой птицею
Она зовет с собой лететь
Она велит мне песни петь
Навеки музыка со мной
Судьба крылатая
И ты молчи - не возражай
Мне от себя не убежать
Но пред тобой ни в чем, ни в чем
Не виновата я
А слова мои всегда просты
Напрасно себя ты сомненьями мучаешь, мучаешь
Ты, ты и только ты
И новая музыка, новая музыка, новая
Но ты обиделся совсем
А, может, просто больше всех
Себя ты любишь, но тогда
Причем тут музыка ?
А ты подумай обо мне
Ведь без нее мне жизни нет
Меня не хочешь ты понять
Ну почему ты так
Меж нами музыка опять
И с нею нам не совладать
Она сильнее нас с тобой
Судьба-разлучница
Зря меня ты не ревнуй
Я все равно к тебе вернусь
Вот только раньше я спою
Песню лучшую
А слова мои всегда просты
Напрасно себя ты сомненьями мучаешь, мучаешь
Ты, ты и только ты
И новая музыка, новая музыка, новая
А слова мои всегда просты
Напрасно себя ты сомненьями мучаешь, мучаешь
Ты, ты и только ты
И новая музыка, новая музыка, новая
http://dump.ru/file/3509106

----------


## Марья

> Предлагаю переделать вот  эту песенку


сразу говорю - я ничего сочинять не умею...могу только учавствовать....но очень одаренно учавствовать...ну если только на шпагат садиться не понадобится... :biggrin:

----------


## Ларико

Я тоже сочинять совсем не умею. Но, естественно, участвовать хочу и буду с удовольствием!
Вот что я скопировала с поста Инны: _Приветствуются коллективные визитки – но, должны прозвучать имена и ники каждого участника, город. Визитки и муз. сопровождение к ним придумываем и привозим с собой._  Чтобы прозвучали имена и ники!!!!!! Ой, как хочется придумать тааааакое! Нас же так много едет! Бригада целая в поезде! Я вообще хотела внести предложение разделить УСЛОВНО на "отряды":biggrin: всех участников встречи 80 чел. Но передумала вносить такое предложение. 
      Итак, надо придумать все так, чтобы прозвучали наши имена! Вот сижу на стуле и подпрыгиваю от того, что хочу, но не умею я сочинять!!!!!!:wink:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Спокойно, девочки, вот завтра с работы приду, и впереди заветный выходной,(суббота рабочий день) воскресенье, торжественно обещаю поднапрячь мозги, так что пока предложения, а переделать мы переделаем. Мне главеное идеи, для меня они тяжелее даются, чем сами переделки и стихи

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*



> Вот сижу на стуле и подпрыгиваю от того, что хочу, но не умею я сочинять!!!!!!


не надо сочинять, пиши, что надумала)))

----------


## Мишкина

> не надо сочинять, пиши, что надумала)))


Во-во....))) Ларис! Ты свои мысли озвучь, а мы попробуем в рифму сложить???? Кстати...а что обязательно стихами???:wink:

----------


## Ларико

Таааак!!!! Я кое-что придумала. Ух!!!! Но!!!!!! Обсуждать будем не здесь! А то раньше времени все знать будут! А это же от нас должно быть сюрпризом:smile: Так что кто выйдет на быструю связь (аська, Агент, скайп) пишите, стучите. Предложение озвучу и будем обсуждать. Марина в курсе, так что и к ней стучите и пишите:biggrin:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Обсуждать будем не здесь! А то раньше времени все знать будут! А это же от нас должно быть сюрпризом


во во, и я об этом тоже подумала, сегодня мужа пытала, чтобы сделал мне скайп, или как там она правильно называтся))))

----------


## Ладушка

> скайп, или как там она правильно называтся)


Скальп))):biggrin:

----------


## Марья

Нарооод!!! Две новости - плохая и хорошая!!! Хорошая, это что девчонкам с Казахстана продадут билет на любой поезд по ксерокопии их казахского паспорта. Плохая..... Поезд "Тюмень - Питер" теперь ходит всего три раза в месяц и к нашим числам ну никак не попадает.... :frown: надо решать как ехать - с пересадками? ...что-то я тупица про проходящие не спросила....

----------


## Масяня

> что-то я тупица про проходящие не спросила....



а их там нет на Питер от вас....


Расписание СВЕРДЛОВСК - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД на 08.01  

№ Маршрут Фирменный Стоянка
на станции отправления* Отправление Прибытие Стоянка
на станции прибытия* Время в пути Расстояние (км) 
071Е СВЕРДЛОВСК - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Да   21:16  08:46   35:30  2090  
039Ц АСТАНА - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Нет  00:25  21:38  11:12   37:34  2090  
013Н НОВОКУЗНЕЦ - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Да  00:28  23:59  12:20   36:21  2090

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Поезд "Тюмень - Питер" теперь ходит всего три раза в месяц и к нашим числам ну никак не попадает....  надо решать как ехать - с пересадками?


может все таки самолетом скай экспресс, или он тоже только через Москву? Или из Екатеринбурга, выбора больше нет((( А вообще жалко, до него мне дальше, чем до Тюмени

----------


## Марья

> 071Е СВЕРДЛОВСК - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Да   21:16  08:46   35:30  2090  
> 039Ц АСТАНА - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Нет  00:25  21:38  11:12   37:34  2090  
> 013Н НОВОКУЗНЕЦ - С-ПЕТ-ЛАД  Да  00:28  23:59  12:20   36:21  2090


Светуль, так может, не в Ебурге на них садиться, а в Кургане??? А до Кургана мы все автобусом 3 часа.. И там же к нам курганцы присоединяются и мы всей толпой заваливаемся в вагон, где УЖЕ сидят наши "казашки".....

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> может все таки самолетом скай экспресс,


из Тюмени скайэкспресс только до Москвы летает... Я самый первый раз так в Питер ехала - КОШМАР!!!

----------


## Масяня

*Марья*,

Мне тогда на день раньше надо ехать к тебе в Тюмень, оттуда дальше... Надо ещё подумать. Из Нижневартовска самолёт на Питер летит 08.01, обратно 15.01 . ты же знаешь, мне есть где там остановиться, у подруги. Вобщем пока вопрос открыт...

----------


## solist64

*Масяня*,
 Светик! Мне без тебя в дороге скучно буде! А без Сани я с этим батальоном вообще "попал"!

----------


## Марья

Сереж, ты ж еще Мишу Мишкинского забыл.. :biggrin:

----------


## solist64

Да не забыл, просто Саня соскользнуть пытался!

----------


## Света Д.

Тюменцы! Всех приветствую! Подскажите, где купить искуственный мех или плюш, на костюм тигра, а то везде расцветка леопарда.

----------


## marusya2304

дорогие коллеги, подскажите, где вы приобретаете реквезит для своих праздников? я живу в ханты-мансийске, здесь ничего нет!!! Может кто-нибудь подскажет хороший и недорогой интернет-магазин или еще что-нибудь!!! зараннее спасибо!!! Пишите в личку!!!

----------


## Солнце45

Девочки, привет! Для начала бы хотелось узнать у всех кто как эту визитку представляет...может представления у всех разные...я думаю пару строк проникновенных о нашем крае...ну и стихам предпочту много музыки...причем самых неожиданных направлений....вот так приблизительно вижу....это в смысле коллективной визитки...я забыла сказать, что хочу с вами:smile: как и куда деньги переслать напишите пожалуйста в личку...времени нет долго шариться на форуме..вернее возможности:mad: всех люблю....позже напишу в отчетах свои 4 (начиная с пятницы и до воскресения) обалденные мероприятия :Ok:  у вас научилась... :flower:

----------


## Марья

*Солнце45*,
Светланка, если хочешь в Питер, то тебе нужно "поселиться" вот в этой теме: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...77#post2472377

Перечитай ее всю, тебе все станет ясно :wink:

*marusya2304*,
есть интернет магазин реквизита журнала "Чем развлечь гостей". Ссылки у меня нет, попробуй прямо через поисковик поискать, я так находила. У нас в Тюмени все, чть есть - все втридорого....весь реквизит изготавливаю сама, парики покупаю в Москве и в Питере...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Света Д.*,
Светлана, большой выбор разного искусственного меха в магазине-подвальчике напротив автовокзала, по-моему "Анола" называется.... Но насчет тигра - не знаю, давно там не была. Но это ателье-магазин сами костюмами занимаются, так что вполне возможно, уже побеспокоились о тиграх...:smile:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Для начала бы хотелось узнать у всех кто как эту визитку представляет


Свет, мы еще не собирались по поводу визитки, но вот я в Тюмень поеду в начале ноября, и думаю увидеться с Мариной и Ларой, посидим, помозгуем. 
..да и денежки надо уже Марье отдать, билеты же скоро брать..

----------


## Солнце45

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,

А остановились уже на коллективной визитке?я тоже могу в Тюмень приехать, если надо...

----------


## Юльчита

Обращаюсь с просьбой, точнее с вопросом.Дорогие мои, подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько (хоть примерно )стоит одно выступление танцоров на свадьбе, ну или любом другом торжестве?Познакомилась с парнишкой, чудно танцует все: и барыню:biggrin:, и рок-н-рол, и хип=хоп и бальные, короче что угодно. Сам свой талант никуда еще не внедрял, но хочет со мной работать, я еще только первые шажки делаю и думаю такое разнообразие в программе пойдет нам обоим на пользу. У нас вечер один стоит 8-10 тысяч, сколько накидывать за выступление? Посоветуйте. Мальчик этот не знает, говорит, полагаюсь на тебя. :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> А остановились уже на коллективной визитке?я тоже могу в Тюмень приехать, если надо...
> __________________


еще ни на чем не остановились, но думаем)) думаешь стоит тебе специально ехать несколько часов только ради визитки? Я думаю, если будешь проездом, позвони девченкам, а лучше вообще в аське или скайпе. Хотя смотри сама, как удобно, я планирую на след неделе скататься в Тюмень, с девченками надеюсь стрелкануться на пару часов

----------


## о-ля-ля

*Юльчита*,



> сколько (хоть примерно )стоит одно выступление танцоров на свадьбе,


Если танцует один, то от 500 до 1000 рублей за выход. Стоимость зависит от костюмов, от количества заказанных танцев. Чем больше танцев, тем можно округлять в сторону уменьшения.

----------


## Солнце45

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 думаешь стоит тебе специально ехать несколько часов только ради визитки?

у меня сын в Тюмени учится...бываю там...на машине два с половиной часа...но у меня обстоятельства изменились...я не уверена, что поеду в Питер...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> но у меня обстоятельства изменились...я не уверена, что поеду в Питер...


Свет, а что случилось??? ты денежку то уже отправила, или еще нет?

----------


## Солнце45

*БуРнЫй ПоТоК*,
 Свет, а что случилось??? ты денежку то уже отправила, или еще нет?
__________________
денежку еще не отправляла...в ней то как раз и проблема:mad: может ситуация и изменится к лучшему, но пока :Jopa:  я события решила не форсировать...какой там последний срок? но меня гораздо чаще стали сейчас покупать..даже на февраль заказы уже есть...я же 1,5 года работою всегоkuku конечно хочется поехать...особенно с метрами пообщаться...да и в Питере ни разу не была..

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> конечно хочется поехать...особенно с метрами пообщаться...да и в Питере ни разу не была..


НУ что тут можно сказать, удачи, надеюсь у тебя все получится!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки и мальчишки! Сегодня надыбала магазин в Тюмени, которого долго ждали. Парики по 150 руб, да и вообще всё дёшево. Можно заказать по каталогу и через 10 дней костюм будет у тебя. Иду в четверг затариваться, тем, чего ещё у меня нет. Муж съест меня, за количество реквизита. Но где наша не проподала.Сейчас выставлю ссылочку на этот магазин. Но на сайте у них не все товары, что есть в магазине.

----------


## Света Д.

http://partyshop.su/

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Света Д.*,
 что-то париков я на сайте не увидела, да и адреса их тоже, кинь хотя бы в личку

----------


## Света Д.

Париков на сайте нет, но они есть в магазине. ул. Первомайская 11 (вход с улицы Ленина, проход между БЛИННОЙ И АПТЕКОЙ во двор, дальше в ворота и налево. С понедельника по пятницу работаетс 10 до 18, в субботу и воскресенье по звонку Т. 89097412222

Простите, что не кинула сразу, весь вечер с интернета вылетала.

----------


## Ларико

> Иду в четверг затариваться


Света! Я падаю к тебе на хвосты!!!!

----------


## Наталюшка

*Света Д.*,
а я может на новогодние каникулы приеду в Тюмень, так обязательно схожу в магазинчик...  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Париков на сайте нет,


может, когда пойдете намекнете им, чтобы на сайт все выложили, что есть в ассортименте (мол есть люди, интересуются))))

----------


## Масяня

*Света Д.*,

это филиал от Екатеринбургского "Батик", если я не ошибаюсь... Костюмы у них качественные, не просто ширпотреб. Я впрошлом году хотела у них заказывать - изучала... Не сложилось, думаю сейчас...

----------


## Ларико

> обязательно схожу в магазинчик...


Я сегодня со Светой посетила еНтот магазинчик. Скажу прямо, я бы ни за что не нашла бы его без Светы, хотя я город знаю отлично. Накупила очков. Теперь сижу, не знаю что с ними делать. Цены где нормальные, где не очень. Но разбирают всё, как пирожки. 
Света сфотографировала там кое что, выложит завтра.

----------


## Света Д.

Блин, через РАДИКАЛ не получилось, сделала ввиде ссылок. В понеднльник ещё пойду. Будет новое поступление.http://files.mail.ru/JVKIJD

----------


## Света Д.

А это сынок позировал мои покупки. http://files.mail.ru/UUJJ0Z

----------


## Света Д.

*ВСЕМ УДАЧНОЙ И ПРОДУКТИВНОЙ ПОЕЗДКИ*

----------


## Марья

*Света Д.*,
Светланка, спасибо!!!  :flower:  По приезду встретимся, поделимся впечатлениями!!! :wink:

----------


## Ларико

*Света Д.*,
 Ты нас тут верно жди!:smile:

----------


## Смешинка

Здравствуйте, а мне в вашу дружную компанию можно? Я из Ханты-Мансийска, почти рядом с вами.

----------


## Марья

> Я из Ханты-Мансийска, почти рядом с вами.


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: Просто рукой подать.....:biggrin:

А в компанию, конечно, можно!!! Добро пожаловать!!!  :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*лара86*,
 конечно добро пожаловать! Будет еще одна Лара в нашей компании, будем загадывать желания)))

----------


## Смешинка

Здравтсвуйте, я хочу открыть вам  большой секрет, меня зовут Ольга, но регистрироваться мне помогал мой 15 летний сын, на тот момент у него была подружка Лара, о чем он думал я не знаю, наверно в тот момент он не помнил как зовут маму, вот и написал.....   Так я стала Лара.....

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> меня зовут Ольга


нда уж, сын пошутил так пошутил, тогда в профиле напишите свое имя, зайдите в личные настройки, и там уже разберетесь. А 86 это что, год рождения подружки сына?))))

----------


## Смешинка

мне не объяснили, может номер подружки....,но вообще у нас регион 86

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> но вообще у нас регион 86


все понятно, у нас тоже 86)))
А вообще, ник имеет немаловажное значение, например на Тамадее все обращаются друг к другу только по никам, и вам наверное будет не очень проиятно, если все начнут называть вас Лара. поэтому если у вас есть желание, его можно поменять, пока не поздно, для этого надо обратиться к админу форума (марине зайкиной) и придумать себе благозвучное, и приятное для души "имя".

----------


## Смешинка

обязательно поменяю, Инна не обращайтесь ко мне на вы, а то я себя чувствую как то не очень...

----------


## Цинториончик

Всем привет!!! Я на форуме не так давно пытаюсь освоиться, получается, но очень сложно!!! Меня зовут Надежда, думаю от нас до Тюмени поближе чем от Хантов:biggrin:Можно к Вам в вашу дружную компанию?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Смешинка*,
 во, гораздо интереснее.))) А еще там, где написано пользователь, лучше написать свое имя, или там, где почта твоя, потому как тяжело ориентироваться, а в профиль каждый бегать не станет..




> Меня зовут Надежда, думаю от нас до Тюмени поближе чем от ХантовМожно к Вам в вашу дружную компанию?


добро пожаловать, знаем такой город, до Тюмени вообще рукой подать. Вот если бы еще и фото лицезреть, было бы намного приятней общаться.

----------


## lenaru

А я из Свердловской области. г. Каменск-Уральский. Меня зовут Елена. Можно тоже к вам в компанию?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*lenaru*,
 почему бы и нет, осваивайся, знакомься.

----------


## Марья

*Смешинка*,
Оля, классный ник выбрала...добрый такой!!!  :Aga: 
*Цинториончик*,
Надюш, вливайся!!! В сентябре вела свадьбу в вашем городе, очень понравилось "Ретро"...но лестница там - смерть ведущим и невестам :biggrin: А в данный момент пью пиво с ялуторовскими копчеными крылышками - мое любимое лакомство :biggrin: По части венской колбасы и крылышков, я - патриот Ялуторовска :biggrin: :Pivo: 
*lenaru*,
Лена, добро пожаловать!!! Тема потому так и называется: Тюмень и окрестности, потому, что мы тут не только из Тюменской области...курганцы и свердловчане тоже с нами!!! А еще с нами петропавловские наши "казашки" :smile:

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тема потому так и называется: Тюмень и окрестности, потому, что мы тут не только из Тюменской области...курганцы и свердловчане тоже с нами!!! А еще с нами петропавловские наши "казашки"


слушайте, а ниче, что тут хохлушки время от времени тусуются? :Vah: :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

*KAlinchik*,
таак, Алина...ловлю на слове!!!! В Питер тебе добро уже дадено на следующий год??? Теперь вымогай добро на Тюмень!!! :biggrin:

----------


## KAlinchik

> KAlinchik,
> таак, Алина...ловлю на слове!!!! В Питер тебе добро уже дадено на следующий год??? Теперь вымогай добро на Тюмень!!!


Эх, Маришенька!
 про Тюмень разговор уже будет, когда детки подрастут...и когда пенсия стукнет( 5 лет осталось..)
дождетесь, а, форумчане из Тюмени и окрестностей?
хотя...чем судьба не шутит... а вдруг все состоится раньше...

----------


## о-ля-ля

*KAlinchik*,



> когда пенсия стукнет


Алина, когда ОНА стукнет, вообще никаких денег не хватит, чтобы путешествовать

----------


## KAlinchik

> Алина, когда ОНА стукнет, вообще никаких денег не хватит, чтобы путешествовать


у меня на путешествия хватит.. мне выходное пособие за 20 отслуженных лет , как офицеру старшего состава , должно быть хорошее за каждый прослуженный год..
 Бог мой,девчонки, если б вы знали, как я уже дни до этой пенсии считаю...
хочу почувствовать свободу в 38 лет!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## о-ля-ля

> мне выходное пособие за 20 отслуженных лет , как офицеру старшего состава , должно быть хорошее за каждый прослуженный год..


Не нашла смайлика- чтобы слюна капала-завииисливая

----------


## lenaru

Девчонки спасибо за теплый прием! Надеюсь освоюсь и поближе познакомлюсь с вами!

----------


## Смешинка

*lenaru*,
 я тоже родом из Свердловско области. Я родилась в городе Артемовский. А в Ханты-Мансийск мы семьей переехали 6 лет назад. Тут и наша лапочка дочка родилась. Ей  уже 2 годика

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> дождетесь, а, форумчане из Тюмени и окрестностей?


Алин, ну мы же летом ездим отдыхать на юг (либо в Крым, либо на Черноморское побережь, либо в Турцию) А ты давай к нам, на север, за романтикой.. И мужа с детьми с собой, у нас катерок есть свой, покажем все красоты тайги))) чес слово, приезжай, встретим как родную!!!
я всех зову к себе, а никто не едет, даже Тюменские отмазываются, да тюменские?

----------


## о-ля-ля

сообщение от *Марьи*
Светуль, раскрываю секрет... в 20х числах февраля Ежик ОБЯЗАН посетить славный город Тюмень с дружеским визитом.  Мишкина и Ларико уже в нетерпении и ожидании... Не говоря уже обо мне  Присоединяйся, устроим тюменскую минитамадею!!! 
Марина, а я ? Вы про меня совсем забыли?. Буду рада, если пригласите на мини-тамадею

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> в 20х числах февраля Ежик ОБЯЗАН посетить славный город Тюмень с дружеским визитом


а в каких именно числах, мне то скажите....

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Всем привет! Девочки, я на форуме заявилась недавно! Увидела землячек и ужасно обрадовалась, я из Заводоуковска, зовут Надеждой , мне 34, профи себя назвать не могу, но работаю давно, лет 10 точно.  Ужасно хочу присоедениться  к вашей компании, тем более, что кое-кто.... меня уже сюда приглашал!!! Надеюсь, что найду среди вас новых и клевых друзей, меня хватит на всех... душа у меня ши-и-иро-о-кая, почти необьятная! Люблю всех! Даже тех, кто меня терпеть не может! Вот такая я блин дурочка! Когда работаю с незнакомыми ди-джеями, некоторые по истечении пару часов работы спрашивают, ты что многих тут уже знаешь? Я отвечаю: впервый раз вижу, просто я людей люблю!!! Может и не скромно, но надеюсь на взаимность!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Марья

> Светуль, раскрываю секрет... в 20х числах февраля Ежик ОБЯЗАН посетить славный город Тюмень с дружеским визитом.  Мишкина и Ларико уже в нетерпении и ожидании... Не говоря уже обо мне  Присоединяйся, устроим тюменскую минитамадею!!! 
> Марина, а я ? Вы про меня совсем забыли?. Буду рада, если пригласите на мини-тамадею


оххх,Оля... :frown:Все еще вилами на воде писано... Ежикин Леша до сих пор ее еще не отпускает....осталось 10 дней, а она даже билеты еще не брала... Но если что-то изменится - я сразу всем сообщу  :Aga: 

*НАДЕЙШЕН*,
УРРРАААА!!! Нас все больше и бооольшеее!!!!   :flower:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> ... Ежикин Леша до сих пор ее еще не отпускает....осталось 10 дней, а она даже билеты еще не брала... Но если что-то изменится - я сразу всем сообщу


а почему ОСТАЛОСЬ именно 10? а позже никак, или там свой секрет?

----------


## Ларико

Доброго дня всем. Сегодня у нас случилась минитамадея. Инна Бурный Поток приехала в Тюмень проездом. Едет в Новосибирск на встречу (очень завидую белой завистью). Сначала приехала ко мне, увидела новые шляпы, тоже захотела, чуть не отобрала:biggrin:, посмотрела на колпаки, которые ей сшила моя сестра. Попили кофе и отправились к Свете Д.  Там попили чаю :biggrin:,посмотрели новые Светины костюмы, похохотали о том, о сём и отправились к Марье. У нее тоже попили кофеёк, немного поболтали, короче, за короткий период немного повидались, немного пообщались. Но Инне надо ехать на вокзал, поэтому ... сами понимаете. Так что, Новосибирск! Встречайте нашу Инну с живыми приветами от нас!!!!
Пока Инна ехала ко мне,  я об этом написала в Любимом. Таня Осинка попросила сделать фотографии. Не могла отказать в ее просьбе. И вот несколько фотографий. Сразу скажу, что Марину мы не сфотографировали:biggrin:

Света Инне сшила вот таких зайчиков и себе костюм шамана!!!



А это Света в своем костюмчике медсестры.


Как-то не очень получились)))


Вышли от Марины, решили на улице сфотографироваться

Репортаж окончен:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 52 секунды*
Эх! Одна фотография не повернулась, как надо!

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

> за короткий период немного повидались, немного пообщались. Но Инне надо ехать на вокзал, поэтому ... сами понимаете. Так что, Новосибирск! Встречайте нашу Инну с живыми приветами от нас!!!!


*Ждём -ждём с нетерпением!!!!Конечно,была мысль,что она кого-нибудь прихватит....*

----------


## Ларико

> Конечно,была мысль,что она кого-нибудь прихватит....


Увы и ах! Никак не можем:smile:

----------


## Света Д.

Блин, ну и рожа у меня. Гриппую, нос и глаза красные, как у вампира.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*Ларико-2009*,
 спасибо за подробный отчет, жалко Маришка отказалась сфоткаться, не при параде была))))

----------


## Ладушка

Классные фотки! Солнечные!  А костюм медсестры покупной или тоже шили? Шииикарнейший! :Ok:

----------


## Совмари

какая красотища)) и костюмы и девчата
и тюмень красивая за спиной

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Блин, ну и рожа у меня. Гриппую, нос и глаза красные, как у вампира.


И не скажешь вовсе! Красотки! Да Тюмень, столица .... а у нас в Заводе такая гряз!!!! Хочу к вам на солнышко, да на сухую поляночку! :Aga: :biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Марья

11 мая 2010 года славный город Тюмень с кратковременным однодневным визитом посетила Светлана Абакарова, больше известная миру как Масяня. Встреча пришла в теплой, дружественной обстановке в сопровождении Марьи и Ларико. :biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1142902m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1143926m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Встреча пришла в теплой, дружественной обстановке в сопровождении Марьи и Ларико.


а где подробности?)))))))))))

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Всем Привет!!! Как у вас здесь тепло и хорошо. Вы все  МОЛОДЧИНЫ!!!!! :Ok:  Я из Заводоуковского района из поселка где находится очень веселое заведениеkuku, опыта не так много как у Вас. Так хочется у Вас всему научиться. Люблю проводить праздники.  Спасибо Вам за ваши советы, и наработки. :rolleyes:Приезжайте в гости!!!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

> Всем Привет!!! Как у вас здесь тепло и хорошо. Вы все  МОЛОДЧИНЫ!!!!! Я из Заводоуковского района из поселка где находится очень веселое заведение, опыта не так много как у Вас. Так хочется у Вас всему научиться. Люблю проводить праздники.  Спасибо Вам за ваши советы, и наработки. Приезжайте в гости!!!


 А в гости это куда....? Заводоуковский район в принципе не такой уж болльшой... И мне про веселенькое заведение интересненько узнать, может я такого и не знаю,чо оно веселенькое... А хотца весельяяяя... иногда...:biggrin:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Да, заведение веселенькое, kuku ( психиатрическая больница называется).  :Aga: Лучше нам туда не надо, мы сами как нибудь веселье устроим. А в гости в Лебедёвку всегда пожайлуста!!!

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

:))) а я теперь как та обезьяна....а мне куда деваться :frown:10 лет живу и работаю в Питере, а вообще свою творческую натуру развивала в ЯНАО г.Ноябрьск. Север - детство мое и юность:)

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,

 привет, мы новичкам всегда рады, сами когда-то такие же были)))) 




> вообще свою творческую натуру развивала в ЯНАО г.Ноябрьск. Север - детство мое и юность:)


знаем, знаем мы такой город, это девчонки у нас в Тюмени на юге севера)))) а я уже к тебе поближе....))) (проживаю возле г Урай)

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Спасибо за теплый прием, у вас тут очень хорошо!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Масяня

*Ольга Позитиffная*,


Мы у вас в Ноябрьске работали в своё время, фирменный магазин LG открывали, правда было это в то время, когда ты уже в Питере была, лет 7 назад.

Смешно, если ехать по трассе - то от Радужного до Ноябрьска порядка 840 км, а если по зимнику - то всего 240, правда 60 из них как раз по зимнику и идут. Зрелище, прямо скажу, не для слабонервных. Как мы с шефом на джипе там проезжали, авторалли отдыхает. Потом я ещё дня два в себя приходила от трясучки и болтанки.

*Ольга Позитиffная*,

Оль, так ты и к нам, и к Питерским примыкай, у них там тоже свой туснячок образовался с Иннуськой во главе. Люди они добрые, хорошие, яркие.

----------


## Ольга Позитиffная

Так я уже и там и сям....поэтому и говорю...как та обезьяна:))))
а то, что касается наших северных зимников - это еще тот тимбилдинг:))))) отправить бы туда любителей экстремального отдыха, вот им адреналинчика предостаточно будет:)))

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, пишу всем и ОООЧЕНЬ ГРОМКО, чтоб потом не обижались :biggrin:
*19 октября в наш славный город приезжает Инна ЕЖИК!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
Предлагаю именно 19-го собраться всем вместе и отметить уже ЗАКРЫТИЕ свадебного сезона!!! Девчонки из Завода, Ялты и других тюменских окрестностей - вы как???? Присоединяйтесь к нам! Только придумайте - где ночевать, а то у меня все спальные места уже застолбили Мишкины и Масяня :biggrin:

----------


## Инна Р.

:Vah:  :Vah:  :Vah: 
С корабля на бал? УРЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯЯ!!!!!!!!
 :Pivo:  :flower:  :Pivo:  :flower:  Девченки - мальчишки, уже не дождусь, когда сяду в поезд... и уж тем более, когда выйду!!!

----------


## solist64

> Девчонки


А мальчишкам можно???

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Предлагаю именно 19-го собраться всем вместе и отметить уже ЗАКРЫТИЕ свадебного сезона!!! Девчонки из Завода, Ялты и других тюменских окрестностей - вы как???? Присоединяйтесь к нам!


Ух ты.....очень очень хочется попасть на эту встречу года))
Ин, ты на сколько деньков? у меня в голове мысли крутятся и крутятся, вот как бы денька на 3 больничный взять, надеюсь вырваться...... Так просто конечно с работы никто не отпустит.........

*Добавлено через 6 минут*



> С корабля на бал?


ну думаю тебе не привыкать, опыт же есть)))

----------


## Инна Р.

Я надолго! до 25. Но у Марины там когда то свадьба, юбилей. :Vah:  про нашу "культурную программу" у нее надо спрашивать - я приеду как мешок с кофе и сигаретами... куда понесут, я согласная!!!
Слава богу в Тюмени всего 1 музей и туда меня не понесут!!! :biggrin:
А больше ничего не знаю! 
Рада буду встретиться со всеми!!! :Aga:  :flower:  :Pivo:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> я приеду как мешок с кофе и сигаретами...


ха, с тебя визитка :biggrin:  :Ok:   :Vah:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

19.10 это вторник я на работе....  :Vah: новеньких то, берете с собой, я очень хочу :Aga:

----------


## Марья

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
 Марин, так вечером же бум встречаться  :Aga:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

ну тогда уже лучше, что нужно с собой привезти кроме тела и фейса:wink:

----------


## Марья

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
 Марина, только фейс и тело))) У меня рядом с домом (в 3-м.мкр) кафешка, которая уже привыкла к набегам "тамадей" разных мастей :biggrin: А от автовокзала 10 минут пешком

----------


## Инна Р.

> ха, с тебя визитка


Это я люблю... Мьюзикального сопровождения жаль наверное не будет... ну ничего!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> У меня рядом с домом (в 3-м.мкр) кафешка, которая уже привыкла к набегам "тамадей" разных мастей


уж не "Талисман" ли?))) там точно привыкли!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Ого! Заглянула наминуточку, а тут такооооеее!!!:biggrin:
Девчочки, меня примете в компанию?:biggrin::wink: ООООчень хочу встретиться!!!!! Мое тело готово всегда (как пионер..) фейс ( куда ж ему деваться ) - нарисуем... Щас предварительную беседу дома проведу (придеться в ножки падать... :Vah: ) и фсё.. я теперь спать не смогу... 

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
если будет удобно, то можем скооперироваться! Ты же наверное все равно через Завод будешь добираться, могу тебя встретить, а дальше будем следовать вместе!!
Ты как?

----------


## Марья

> Мьюзикального сопровождения жаль наверное не будет... ну ничего!


Как это не будет??? Говорю ж - в Талисмане к нам уже привыкли! Тамошний музыкант как только нас с Ларкой видит, сразу Хафанану врубает, а следом обязательно Дыдын :biggrin:




> уж не "Талисман" ли?))) там точно привыкли!


 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 




> Девчочки, меня примете в компанию?


а чего б мы тут писанину-то разводили??????????? Не Ежик, так еще тыщу лет бы не знакомы были :biggrin:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

*МАрина Буйнаровская*,
если будет удобно, то можем скооперироваться! Ты же наверное все равно через Завод будешь добираться, могу тебя встретить, а дальше будем следовать вместе!!
Ты как?[/QUOTE]

Дак, я тоже не против,   я даже рада :rolleyes: у мужа надо смены посмотреть, может на машине отвезет. Позже тогда свяжемся  :Aga:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> если будет удобно, то можем скооперироваться! Ты же наверное все равно через Завод будешь добираться, могу тебя встретить, а дальше будем следовать вместе!!


насчет жилья, у меня есть подруги в Тюмени, но учитывая, что среда будет рабочий день, и что встреча не закончится до 24ч, лучше конечно снять посуточно жилье, у меня одна знакомая так постоянно делает, однокомнатную хату посуточно берет, тысячу стоит, чтобы не ломиться в 2-3ч ночи к подружкам))) Как вы на это смотрите? (это конечно если я смогу вырваться, но очень хочется))))

----------


## Анатольевна

Блиииииииииииннннннннн.... Хоть собирайся и едь...

----------


## Марья

> Блиииииииииииннннннннн.... Хоть собирайся и едь...


Давай!!! С Масяней спать будешь!  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Марья

тааак, в первый раз пробую написать сообщение на новом форуме ))) Смайлики пока найти не могу...
Девчонки, отпишитесь - кто будет в Тюмени 19-го. Поезд Инны прибывает в 11.20 утра.

----------


## Инна Р.

Блин... спасибок нету!
Девченки, мальчишки - спасибки вам, за то что ждете!!! И смайлик в этом месте покраснел... вместо меня! :)))

----------


## solist64

Очень хотелось приехать. но не получается, жена в командировке до 22-го. Дочь не с кем оставить!

А смайлики в расширенном режиме

----------


## ЮЛЯ ВЕСНА

ой, мое прошлое сообщение кажется не сохранилось.... девочки, ОТЛИЧНО вам встретиться,посидеть!!! Огромный СИБИРСКИЙ привет!!!! очень рада за вас! жаль, что мы не вездесущи!!!( а может и к лучшему.... кто знает;) до новых встреч и новых знакомств!!!!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Фсё...! Кое-как зашла на форум, не пускають  всё... :Vah:  ПРишлось пароль менять , это у меня только так или у всех? :confused: Я думала инфаркт заработаю в ожидании.... У меня ж других кантактов ваших девчонки нет, ну все, думаю, проплываю я мимо встречи, как фанера над Парижем...:frown: А хочется-ааааа!!!!!!
Место встречи, пароль, опозновательные знаки******

----------


## Марья

Надя, дата встречи - 19 октября. Место встречи - железнодорожный вокзал, кассовый зал. Время встречи - 11.00
Если не успеешь на вокзал, мой телефон 8 909 180 13 14. Звони - там определимся. Я живу недалеко от автовокзала, только через пермяковский мост перейти и все...)))

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Надя, то же самое, кое как вошла, психоз был .....
 Марья встреча в  11 значит . значит днем..... я ж на работе.... Ладно еще не вечер, что нибудь придумаю....

----------


## Масяня

пароль принят, позывной тоже, 18 я у Мишаньки в армии, 19 - в Тюмени утром, поезд подгадаю, чтобы попасть вовремя. Ёжика поезд видать дюже скорый, пролетает мимо Елани без остановок. А так мы бы вместе прикатили.

----------


## natascha-sam

ДОБРЫЙ ДЕНЬ, ВСЕМ!!!!  Меня зовут НАТАША-Я из Курганской области-ОЧЕНЬ РАДА, ЧТО ОДНАЖДЫ СЛУЧАЙНО ПОПАЛА К ВАМ.
Девчонки-ВЫ ТАКИЕ УМНИЦЫ, ТАКИЕ ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЕ, ТАКИЕ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫЕ, САМЫЕ НАСТОЯЩИЕ ВЕДУЩИЕ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Я ИСКРЕННЕ ЖЕЛАЮ ВАМ МОРЕ УДОВОЛЬСТВИЙ, ОКЕАН ВПЕЧАТЛЕНИЙ И ЦЕЛЫЙ ВАГОН-ПОЗИТИВА ОТ ВАШЕЙ ВСТРЕЧИ!!!! ВСЕМ, ВСЕМ- ОГРОМНЫЙ ПРИВЕТ!!!!!!*

----------


## zizi

Ой, завидую ................. Тоже к Вам хочу.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

я смогу сказать только в понедельник, посмотрим что у меня получится, надеюсь, что все будет о кей!

----------


## Марья

Девчонки, дорогие!!! Кто не успевает на вокзал, встречаемся вечером в кафе "Талисман". Мой телефон чуть выше - звоните, сориентиремся!!!

----------


## Света Д.

Я вечером в "Талисман". У меня встреча с молодожёнами, репетиция на работе, да и дома кучу дел переделать надо. Я позвоню, время  встречи уточню.

----------


## Инна Р.

Ну все, скоро трогаюсь! :Vah:  :Aga:  :Oj: 
До встречи!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## zizi

Инна, счастливого пути! :flower:

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Я еду в Тюмень точно завтра, только во сколько вечером , чтоб мне сориентироваться во сколько с работы срулить.

----------


## Марья

Марина, мы Инну встречаем и едем ко мне домой. А потом в течении дня все созваниваемся и я расскажу где и как мы собираемся

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Урррaa!!! Я уже купила билет до Тюмени на электричку!!! Буду в начале одиннадцатого в назначеном месте - Ж.д. вокзал, возле касс, самая улыбающаяся в 33 зуба - это Я! 
Блин, какую бы на себя кастрюлю одеть, чеб вы меня ни с кем не перепутали?! :Vah:  Марин, телефончик твой себе сохранила, приеду - отзвонюсь... уже волнуюсь... блин... :Oj:

----------


## Марья

> Блин, какую бы на себя кастрюлю одеть,


Надюш, розовую кастрюлю...очень актуально!!!!  :Aga: :wink:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

А-га, а вокруг на расстоянии 5 метров ни души, и вот тут я точно... как на ладони... :Viannen 39:

----------


## Марья

Нарооод!!!! Инну встретили!!
Изменения по программе! Встречаемся в 20.00 в пивном ресторане Ермолаев. (Ленина 37)

Мой телефон 8 909 180 13 14

----------


## Марья

РќР°С‡РёРЅР°РµРј С„РѕС‚РѕРѕС‚С‡РµС‚ РїСЂРµР±С‹РІР°РЅРёСЏ Р•Р¶РёРєР° РІ РіРѕСЂРѕРґРµ РўСЋРјРµРЅРё)) 

19 РѕРєС‚СЏР±СЂСЏ 2010 РіРѕРґР°. 11.15 СѓС‚СЂР° РїРѕ РјРµСЃС‚РЅРѕРјСѓ РІСЂРµРјРµРЅРё.... РќРµСЃРµРјСЃСЏ Рє РїР»Р°С‚С„РѕСЂРјРµ в„–3, РєСѓРґР° РІРѕС‚-РІРѕС‚ РїРѕРґРѕР№РґРµС‚ РїР°СЃСЃР°Р¶РёСЂСЃРєРёР№ РїРѕРµР·Рґ в„–10 "РЎР°РЅРєС‚ РџРµС‚РµСЂР±СѓСЂРі - Р?СЂРєСѓС‚СЃРє"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1949159.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1961446.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1962470.jpg[/IMG]

РљРѕРјРјРµРЅС‚Р°СЂРёРё РїРёСЃР°С‚СЊ РЅРµС‚ СЃРёР»...РїРѕСЌС‚РѕРјСѓ С‚РѕР»СЊРєРѕ С„РѕС‚РєРё. РљРѕРјРјРµРЅС‚С‹ РїРѕР·Р¶Рµ.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1935846.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1923558.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1903078.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1958393.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1944057.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1928697.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## zizi

ой, девчонки, какие вы всё гламурненькие, весёленькие.

----------


## Масяня

всё, я уже дома, в Радужном. Могу сказать, что в Тюмени была, Иннуську видела и щупала, настоящая Питерская Штучка ручной работы, очень рада была познакомиться с Надюшкой и Марысей. Мне больше всех повезло: с Надюшкой мы днём весь торговый комплекс вдвоём облазили, а с Марысей рядом в Ермолаево сидели и болтали. Наши люди!!!!

Ну. а про остальных чего сказать: только одно - всегда рада их видеть, Зауральская туса - это МАФИЯ, а Мафия - что? Правильно, бесмертна, и главное. всегда молода!! А руки у неё какие длинные, это чтобы вас всех обнять, УЖе скучаю и жду Питерской Тамадеи. Благо деньги уже отданы из рук в руки!

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Не могла сутки зайти на форум не пущали... :confused: А как зашла бегом сюда посмотреть. Я так рада, этой встречи,вообще вы  все такие умницы супер, было очень легко и интересно  общаться, время пролетело незаметно.    Спасибо за встречу , я искренне рада. :Oj:

----------


## Марья

Хроника одного вечера. 19 октября 2010 года. Город Тюмень. Ресторан "Ермолаев".
[IMG]http://*********ru/1900560.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1960979.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1957907.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1965075.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1962003.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1963027.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1951763.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1949715.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1955859.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1953811.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1929235.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1920019.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1916949.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1924117.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1922069.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1910805.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1911829.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1909781.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1914901.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1915925.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1912853.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1913877.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1904661.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1959956.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1960980.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1958932.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1964052.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1965076.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1962004.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1963028.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1951764.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1952788.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1949716.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1950740.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1955860.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1956884.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1943572.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1944596.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1946644.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1935380.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1936404.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1933332.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1939476.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1940500.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1928212.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1925140.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1931284.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1932308.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1930260.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1918996.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1920020.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1921044.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1922068.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1911828.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1908756.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1909780.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1914900.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1915924.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1912852.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Марья

[IMG]http://*********ru/1903636.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1900564.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/1906708.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## девочка Женя

Девченки. я так за вас рада. Ну и зависть есесено посетила меня..белая. :Aga:  Вы и от меня не очень то далеко живете. Или скорее это я живу почти рядом с вами.  :Ha:  :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## solist64

Мишанину кепку узнал, а вот его не увидел! Он, наверное, с камерой теперь не расстается! Рад за вас за всех.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

ух ты, какая "История в лицах" получилась... Продолжение я так понимаю следует, потому как нашего Ежика почти не видать, и тебя, Марин тоже немного. Давайте не стесняйтесь там, гулять так гулять))))

А вообще хочется сказать, что так, как умеют гулять ведущие, не умеет никто.... И посетители ресторана "Ермолаев" в этом убедились)))) Очень рада, что в нашем полку прибыло,  и как сказала Масянька - Мы -мафия..))))))))))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Мишанину кепку узнал, а вот его не увидел! Он, наверное, с камерой теперь не расстается! Рад за вас за всех.


ага, не расставался, и как видишь небезрезультатно...Мы отдыхали, веселились, а Миша не дремал... хотя надеюсь, что в малиннике ему не было скучно)))

----------


## Ларико

Какие классные фотографии!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я ПРЯМО БАЛДЕЮ, СМОТРЮ! Такие все родные и красивые.

----------


## Света Д.

Ура! Я вернулась на форум три дня Марину Зайкину теребила. Пусть она меня простит. Вернулась со свадьбы, а у меня все настройки инета полетели, муж видите ли свой диск паролил и всё слетело. Еле - еле всё восстанавливаю. Всем привет! Я при встрече очень сильно отдохнула. Мы с Инной потом ещё до 5 утра болтали. Людям, которые не связаны с нашей работой не понять нас ведущих, особенно, когда мы вместе собираемся.

----------


## Инна Р.

Я вернулась домой, а Марьюшка приехала со мной!!!
Чуть позже выложим ролик, который в поезде учила делать Маришку. :)))

----------


## Mazaykina

Девчата- ребята!!! Какие же вы молодцы!!! Смотришь фотки и заряжаешься позитивом. Представляю, как это было все в реале!!!! Новички- очень приятно видеть и познакомиться!
 Свет, молодец, что теребила, а так бы и сидела, ждала, когда все само восстановится.

----------


## Инна Р.

УХ! КАК ЗДОРОВО БЫЛО!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtvW63bBUlo  (экранчик вставлять теперь не умею) :Oj:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

УФФ! Уряаааааааааааа!
Ну, вот, наконец-то, я снова на нашем любимом форуме!!!!!
И как я выжила  почти полторы недели прям сама себе поражаюсь?! Ну никак не могла зайти и все тут! Спасибо Марине, нашему админу, нашей волшебнице! Света Д. ты не одна такая, я её тоже чуток помучала...
Ну а теперь самое главное... после встречи в реале так хотелось сразу же на следующий день поделиться впечатлениями, но так как зайти не могла сделаю это сейчас... 
ЭТО ВАААА_АААУУ_УУУ! Это супер!!!! Это клдевоооо!!!! И еще много много чего...!!
Сказать, что я перед поездкой волновалась, не сказать ничего... У меня был ужасный мондраж: как, что, кто они... 
Приехав на ж.д. вокзал, чуть раньше назначенного времени, я походила туда-сюда, думаю надо опознавательный знак какой-то хоть на себя повесить, надула красный шарик, завязала ленточкой стою... Самую первую я увидела и встретилась с Масяней. Света подошла ко мне и спросила: Ты Надежда? Да я, я!  :Aga: 
Светочка, безумно рада знакомству! Никогда бы не поверила, что у такой молодой мамы уже такой взрослый сын... Да, платье купила? Если нет, приезжай, пойдем Тюменские бутики акупировать.. :Biggrin: 

Дальше понеслось! На вокзал буквально ворвались, улыбающиеся, позитивные, добрые, смеющиеся, Марья и чета Мишкиных. :Vah:  Познакомившись, стали готовиться к встечи Инны Ежика. Не зря мне Марья предлагала кастрюлю розового цвета на себя напялить, розовый действительно был актуален... Нарядившись в гламурный наряд мы ринулись на перрон, для торжественной гламурной встречи "Инны Питерской"... 
И вот он поезд, заветный вагон... и вот она... наша Инна Ежик (и совсем она не Ежик..., она такая мягкая, такая клевая, Инна я так рада что познакомилась с тобой, жаль что времени было совсем мало пообщаться, жаль что не еду в Питер, но надеюсь эта наша не последняя встреча, очень хочеться встретиться и пообщаться ещё!! :Aga: )

Марья, Маришь, огромное спасибо тебе за гостепреимство! Теперь я понимаю тех, кто говорил о твоей доброй и огромной душе! Твоя улыбка у меня перед глазами...  Софья говорит спасибо тебе за бабочек, у нас теперь не дом а бабочкин рай, на холодильнике, в кактусах, на жалюзи...!  Да, с меня в следующий раз, надеюсь, что он будет... :Vah:  палочка "Венской заводоуковской" колбаски  :Aga:  Да, и еще обещаю сменить аватарку!!! 

Света с Мишей, вы супер!!! Свет, завидую тебе белой завистью, что вы вдвоем работаете!!! Надеюсь, что своего тож когда нибудь склоню на это дело... Свет, а еще, поделись секретом, где ты закупаешь реквизит? 
Спасибо Мише отдельное за такие клевые фотки, посмотрела сейчас и как быд-то снова все пережила, все эмоции у меня щас на лице написаны... Сижу компьютеру улыбаюсь...

Фсё, дальше чуть позже... Убегаю на работу, просидела весь обед, что и поесть забыла... Зато я теперь с вами!

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Яж не могу не закончить, меня ж распирают чувства-то... поэтому пока дирехтор мой не видит, чем я тут занимаюсь продолжу...
Пообщавшись в тесной компании, и в уютной теплой Маришиной квартире, облазив местные окрестности и торговый центр с Масяней, отправляемся в Ермолаев, где к нам присоединяются Марыся (Марина Буйнаровская), СветаД.,Инна - Бурный Поток, Оля-ля-ля. И наша мафия мигом увеличилась вдвое!!!

Марыся, я себе тебя именно такой и представляла, вот всегда так, прокручиваешь в голове прошедшее и думаешь, чего вот это не спросила, чего вот  это не сказала... Маришь, будешь в Заводе звони...
СветаД. - такая умница, красотка, стройнючая, высокая, а мир-то тесен! Передала привет общей знакомой Наталье! Будете встречаться меня не забудьте!!! Я как пионэррр!
Инна-вот уж поистине бурный поток положительных, позитивных эмоций!!!!! Иннуся, я в тебя влюблюся... наша батареечка энерджайзер так зажигала на танцполе, что те кто сидел пританцовывали сидя! 
Оля-ля-ля - я думяю, что тебе как и мне не хотелось покидать нашу мафию, когда нам пришлось двинуться до дому, но "труба зовет"!  Оля, было здорово познакомиться и пообщаться. 

Вобщем, вы все такие замечательные, клевые, обалденные, талантливые! И я так счастлива и рада, что теперь вы для меня не просто аватарки, а живые, настоящие.... Те, кто со мной на одной волне, те с кем я могу быть самой собой!!! И знаете, мои дорогие, придя на следующий день на работу я не могла думать ни о чем другом как о вас и нашей встрече! И я благодарна судьбе, что она меня с вами свела!!!

Приезжайте в гости! Я вас уже всех люблю!!!
Ваша НАДЕЙШЕН.

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Наденька, тоже  я рада , что со всеми познакомилась. Собираясь на встречу я все время думала, что надо что то подарить, но волнений было слишком много что так и не смогла придумать что. Ну Надюш, ты озвучила  свой подарок палочку венской, мне тогда , только остается спирту медицинского захватить с собой для всех, начну копить... Окромя этого добра у нас взять нечя  больше.....  жаль смайлы не показываются.
У меня почему то ник автоматически  сам поменялся, надо писать  модератору чтоб, обратно сменили. Сегодня у нас  инет глючит даже смайлы не показывает, что сказать  глуш, прогресс пробивается мелкими шажками.

----------


## Масяня

Марысечка, ник можешь оставить, а вот аватарку меняй на тюменскую, ты абсолютно другая. На этой строгая, задумчивая, а на самом деле позитивная и клёвая. От тебя добром так и брызжет во все стороны.

Надейшен - платье не купила.... Придётся снова ехать, я тебе маякну, пойдём вместе шопить по Тюмени.

А розовый, кстати, нам всем так идёёёёт... Предлагаю устраивать в будущем традиционный Тюменский гламур.

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Масянечка, спасибо за добрые слова, приятно,  попробую сменить аватарку. По поводу традиционного Тюменского гламура я не против, всегда за! Да посмотрела  ролик Инночка - ежик классно.  Кстати муж пришел тоже смотреть, но до этого я по фото рассказывала кто есть кто, он смотря ролик рассказывает мне а эта вот оттуда да, а эта вот оттуда. Я говорю: ты когда успел запомнить всех, он ответил ты просто с такой любовью рассказала о встрече, что я  всех запомнил. Во как

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Надюш, мы рады, что ты наконец-то к нам присоединилась, надеюсь, что навсегда!!! А потом еще на встречу скатаешься, и совсем голову потеряешь, это точно))))
Марыська, почаще тут появляйся, находи время, передай мужу, что тебя приняли в мафию))) (главарь - Инна Питерская)))))))))))))))))Позывной - ин-ку!!

Инчик, час качала ролик, но посмотрела...тааакой драйв, и мы тебе говорим - спасибо... Если бы не приехала, раньше Питера бы не собрались таким составом...Надеюсь, не в последний раз приехала....

----------


## Инна Р.

Главарь???
Не у вас там Марья главарь!
Прикольно: гламуууууууууууууурная такая мафияяяяяяяяяяяяяя! :)))

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Главарь???
> Не у вас там Марья главарь!
> Прикольно: гламуууууууууууууурная такая мафияяяяяяяяяяяяяя! :)))


так я не про зауралье, там то само собой, а выше беру, ориентир на Питер, зато есть к чему стремиться  :Vah:

----------


## Наталия Торопова

Ой, девочки!!! Смотрю я на вас и так и хочется не то что сказать, а крикнуть КАКИЕ ВЫ МОЛОДЦЫ!!!  :Vah:  Сама я всю жизнь в Тобольске прожила, а недавно чуть подальше переехала, но всё равно нахожусь в родной Тюменской области!!! И гордость за своих земляков берёт /и не за земляков тоже :Thank You2: /, потому что не каждый сможет так с духом собраться, оторваться от постоянных, неиссякаемых, ежедневных забот и вот так, как вы встречаться. :Aga:  От всей души кричу вам: УМНИЧКИ, ТАК ДЕРЖАТЬ! И если Бог даст, может и мне посчастливиться когда-нибудь свидеться с вами!!! :Blush2:

----------


## НАДЕЙШЕН

Девочки мои хорошие, кто едет на Тамадею в январе, можно к вам с просьбой обратиться? :061: 
Оооочень хочется надувной костюмчик Балерины... Кто-нибудь может  заказать и привезти для меня!!!
Денюшку могу отдать заранее до отезда в Питер! :Aga: 
Если не ошибаюсь видела в списке Свету Д. , Светик Маришу не хочется обременять,ей наверное со свадьбой он-лайн не до этого... Может ты мне поможешь? :Tender:  :Blush2:  :Grin: 
Заранее  благодарность тому кто откликнется!!!!!!!  :006:

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Девочки мои хорошие, кто едет на Тамадею в январе, можно к вам с просьбой обратиться?
> Оооочень хочется надувной костюмчик Балерины... Кто-нибудь может заказать и привезти для меня!!!


Надюх, так этих костюмов нет в Питере, их привозила Маня из Германии, а мне недавно кинули сайт в Кемерово вроде, где можно заказать какие угодно, девчонки уже заказывали, там выбор хороший... Стоимость с пересылкой выходит около 2 тыс за костюм... Ты мне на почту напиши, я тебе католог и адрес кину, поищу...

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Если не ошибаюсь видела в списке Свету Д


нет, Света не едет, еду я, Мишкины, Масяня, Ларико, Марья.. (из тех, кого ты знаешь))) так что все решаемо, обращайся, поможем

----------


## Масяня

> Надюх, так этих костюмов нет в Питере, их привозила Маня из Германии



Инна, на форуме есть тема - надувные костюмы из Германии, Мазайкина для январской тамадеи организовала. так что костюмы будут. Идёт на них запись, стоить будут в районе 1700 - 1800.

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> , на форуме есть тема - надувные костюмы из Германии, Мазайкина для январской тамадеи организовала


Свет, не могу найти, с моей скоростью то))) кинь ссылочку, как будет время

----------


## МАрина Буйнаровская

Надейшен, я тоже хочу надувной  костюм, ты вроде на мартовскую тамадею собралась?. Может  их еще в марте будут продавать.  :Yahoo:   Не смогла бы ты мне помочь :Aga:  я бы тебе тоже денежку дала.  :006: .Может и ты мне бы помогла :061: 

Бурный поток а скинь, мне адрес сайтика :061:

----------


## Света Д.

Девчонки, я им писала, сделала заказ, просила выслать наложенным платежом и не один костюм, а три сразу,отписались, что заказ принят, но вот посылки дождаться не могу. А отсылать деньги на ДЕРЕВНЮ ДЕДУШКЕ, тоже боюсь http://www.aerokostum.ru/kostum.htm - надувные костюмы из Кемерово.

----------


## Катарина 17

Меня примите Я с Нижневартовского района.

----------


## Катарина 17

Я тоже надувной костюм хочу

----------


## Александрия

> Девчонки, я им писала, сделала заказ, просила выслать наложенным платежом и не один костюм, а три сразу,отписались, что заказ принят, но вот посылки дождаться не могу. А отсылать деньги на ДЕРЕВНЮ ДЕДУШКЕ, тоже боюсь http://www.aerokostum.ru/kostum.htm - надувные костюмы из Кемерово.


Света, а я там два раза заказ делала,  и все быстро приходили- три недели. Костюмы красота!!!Уже полгода пользуюсь, единственный минус это провода на вентеляторе. они почему то перегибаются и не фурычат, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой???Новые у них заказывать звонила-1000 рубле. проще еще костюм заказать. Можно ли их как то еще заменить???

----------


## Света Д.

Я всё получила   с проводами тоже конфуз вышел, я их припала заново

----------


## Александрия

> Я всё получила с проводами тоже конфуз вышел, я их припала заново


Свет, а ка ты их припаяла, у меня на концах провода не работают, а там все литое-даже не знаю, как разобрать(((

----------


## Гудимка

Девочки, а я просила электрика и он мне всё припаял. Работает!!!!! Костюмы правда - красота!!!! Удачи всем!!!

----------


## Ларико

Нужна на январь ведущая в Ишиме. Есть ли у нас форумчане из этого города?

----------


## Стэллочка

Мишкина привет!!!!!!!!!!!! наконец-то я прорвалась)))

----------


## Мишкина

> Мишкина привет!!!!!!!!!!!! наконец-то я прорвалась)))


Девочки! Разрешите вас познакомить! Наташа! Моя подруга, коллега, тоже режиссер, мы вместе учились в Академии культуры (даже ели и спали вместе)))). Теперь она от меня уехала и живет со своей семьей - мужем и доченьками в Сургуте. Работает в культуре, режиссером. Очень талантливый человек, генератор идей! Прошу любить и не обижать!))) 
Рада тебя видеть, Наташа, наконец-то ты нашла время в своем плотном графике работы!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Прошу любить и не обижать!)))


Светик, а что кого-то уже обидели))) мы же пушистые, особенно из тюменских окрестностей...всегда рады пообщаться с профессионалами, тем более с теми, кого ты оценила как генератор идей!

----------


## Мишкина

> Светик, а что кого-то уже обидели)))


На всякий случай предупреждаю!!! :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## solist64

Ч Г А К И - Форева!!!

----------


## Стэллочка

Светик))) спасибки за рекомендации) долго я сюда добиралась!!!!!!!!!!! надеюсь-пригожусь :Victory:

----------

